# [OT] Der ultimative Off-Topic Thread!

## Linuxstrolch

Da ich das einfach nicht recht hinbekomme mit der Gentoo Installation sehne ich mich nach dem Installer. Ich hab irgendwoe mal gelesen, er solle Anfang Februar rauskommen. Ist das richtig?

Kann man sich den installer nicht irgendwie in einer Betaversion zum testen besorgen?

Ich freue mich auf Antworten.

----------

## Pegasus87

Wozu denn ein Installer, die Anleitung ist doch wirklich leicht geschrieben und so schwer ist das doch nicht  :Wink: 

Abgesehen davon ist Gentoo doch eher ein Profi-System, keine Massen-Distribution.

----------

## hoschi

jupp,

der gentoo-installer soll es nicht "einfach" machen, sondern flexibler/gemütlicher/schneller  :Smile: 

gentoo ist eine fortgeschrittenen-distro (nein, das heisst nicht das gentoo irgendwie besser ist als irgend was anders!), und ein installer ist kein grund sich vor dem handbuch zu drücken, das handbuch und das was man bei der manuellen installation lernt gehören zu den größten features von gentoo.

die installation über die shell "ist gentoo"  :Smile: 

und jede weiter diskussion über den installer sollten wir uns sparen, das gab schon einmal zoff. den installer wir es als beta erst mit gentoo 2005.0 geben, vorher nicht.

also abwarten und tee trinken  :Very Happy: 

ich hoffe ja auf ein möglichkeit den installer bei bedarf starten zu können, und alle parameter im voraus eingeben zu können, z.b. installiere gentoo von stage1 mit use-flag/c-flag und dazu noch gnome mit...

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Nur leider bin ich kein Profi, möcht das System aber trotzdem benutzen, weil ich das Prinziep von Gentoo genial finde.

Dann aber auch noch ne Frage, wenn die erste keiner beantworten kann:

Kann ich bei Gentoo YaST2 installieren, denn es unterliegt doch der GPL.

Dadurch müsste das doch eigentlich gehen, oder?

Is nur so, dass es sehr praktisch wäre mit YaST2 bei Gentoo.

Und jetzt nochmal zur Installation:

Für mich ist die irgendwie sehr schwer. Denn erstens weiß ich nicht genau was ich beim kompilieren alles brauch. Genkernel hilft mir da auch nicht weiter, weil danach mein PC trotzdem ne Kernelpanic macht.

Außerdem hab ich, wenn es mal geklappt hab übers rebooten hinaus zu stolpern kein Internet, da ich keinen Treiber für mein lan on board installiert hab. Und ich nicht weiß welchen ich brauche (Elitegroup K7S5A on board und wahrscheinlich brauch ich DHCP, das ist doch Standart wenn ich keine feste IP hab, oder?).

Aber wahrscheinlich probier ich es heutabend mal wieder mit der Installation, auch wenn ich sorge hab, damit meine Zeit zu verschwenden, da ich es eh nicht hinbekomme.

Überarbeitet:

Von wegen dem Handbuch stellen, das hab ich zur genüge gemacht. Und zwar um genau zu sein etwa 33 Stunden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Dann aber auch noch ne Frage, wenn die erste keiner beantworten kann:
> 
> Kann ich bei Gentoo YaST2 installieren, denn es unterliegt doch der GPL.
> 
> Dadurch müsste das doch eigentlich gehen, oder?
> ...

 

Installieren kannst du alles was dir beliebt, es gibt aber keine Integration/Anpassung von YaST2 in/an Gentoo.

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Aber wahrscheinlich probier ich es heutabend mal wieder mit der Installation, auch wenn ich sorge hab, damit meine Zeit zu verschwenden, da ich es eh nicht hinbekomme.

 

Warum muss es dann Gentoo sein?

----------

## hoschi

Du musst für Gentoo kein Unix-Admin sein, die bereitschaft das Handbuch zu lesen und ein minimals Linux-Verständnis (ein Linux-Buch halbweg gelassen zu haben reicht). Dazu muss man kein RedHat-Profi sein - ich hatte drei Stunden Linux-Erfahrung, ein Bios-Bug mit USB2.0 aber glücklicher weise seeeeehr viel Zeit   :Smile: 

Zu deinem Problem:

Der Installer wird dich davon kaum befreien können, schon gar nicht wenn Genkernel das schon nicht kann. Was hat er den genau für einen Fehler?

Der sagt dir doch sicher etwas  :Very Happy: 

Zu deinem Elitegroup *hust*

Da Mainboard, ist OS übergreifend, ein Alptraum...ich habe hier eins das sich immer Abschaltet sobald man was am USB-Port einsteckt *lol*

Zum DHCP, das steht aber sehr ausführlich in der Anleitung  :Wink: 

Sag uns doch erstmal wie du ins Netzwerk/Internet kommst, dann kann man dir helfen falls du das nicht kapiert hast  :Smile: 

<edit> Yast kannst du installieren, aber es wird nicht laufen, Suse hat zum Teil komplett andere Pfade etc. obwohl ich eigentlich dachte das Suse sich dank LSB2.0 usw. inzwischen auch vereinheitlicht hat? Täusche ich mich da?

----------

## psyqil

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Nur leider bin ich kein Profi, möcht das System aber trotzdem benutzen, weil ich das Prinziep von Gentoo genial finde.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kann ich bei Gentoo YaST2 installieren

 Es ist mir ein Rätsel, welches Prinzip Du meinen könntest... *Quote:*   

> da ich keinen Treiber für mein lan on board installiert hab. Und ich nicht weiß welchen ich brauche 

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281564

Es hilft nicht, Fragen zu stellen, wenn man die Antworten ignoriert...

----------

## Pegasus87

Hmm, also wenn du so arge Probleme mit der Doku hast und überhaupt mit der Installation hast, dann solltest du nicht vielleicht doch mal überlegen, ob zu dir nicht ein anderes System besser passt. SuSE 9.2 gibts ja inzwischen auch aus dem Internet, muste auch kein Geld für ausgeben.

Natürlich ist das Prinzip von Gentoo genial, aber wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann, is man natürlich irgendwie angeschmiert.....nimms nicht persönlich   :Very Happy: 

----------

## total_planlos

Saug dir vidalinux! das is eine gentoo basierte distro die mit redhat installer kommt!

----------

## pablo_supertux

Außerem wird der Installer nicht komplett ausgereift sein, es kann sein, dass per Hand noch einfacher zu installieren ist als die erste Installer Version.

Wenn du nicht mal installieren kannst, würde ich an deiner Stelle, eine andere Distribution nehmen, Erfahrung sammeln und dann Gentoo ausprobieren. Du versuchst zu fliegen, ohne Red-Bull getrunken zu haben  :Smile:  Spaß bei Seite, die Installation ist nicht schwer, es dauert lang und fordert dem Benutzer, ganau die Dokumenation zu lesen und vielleicht liegt es daran, dass du nicht genau liest, was in der Doku steht.

YaST kannst du installieren, aber das Ding wird dir nix nützen, denn der Konfigurationbaum von gentoo und suse sind sehr unterschiedlich und müsstest du zurst codemäßig YaST an gentoo anpassen.

----------

## gambi

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem hab ich, wenn es mal geklappt hab übers rebooten hinaus zu stolpern kein Internet, da ich keinen Treiber für mein lan on board installiert hab. Und ich nicht weiß welchen ich brauche (Elitegroup K7S5A on board und wahrscheinlich brauch ich DHCP, das ist doch Standart wenn ich keine feste IP hab, oder?).
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich probier ich es heutabend mal wieder mit der Installation, auch wenn ich sorge hab, damit meine Zeit zu verschwenden, da ich es eh nicht hinbekomme.
> ...

 

Schau dir dringend www.jollix.de an, das ist eine Gentoo-Live CD mit einer _sehr_ einfachen HDD Installation, und dann hast du dein gentoo zum rumspielen.

Viel Spaß damit 

gambi

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Fragt mich nicht warum ich unbedingt Gentoo haben will, das ist so eine Sache meines Charakters. ich will immer das neuste haben. Und ich will vor allem eine Sache dann für immer und ewig behalten, daher will ich mir nicht Debian draufmachen und dann erst irgendwann Gentoo.

Ich würde super gerne Gentoo drauf haben und dann Stück für Stück alles erlernen und konfigurieren. So sieht das zumindest meine Theorie vor.

Wie es in der Praxis aussieht weis ich nicht.

Zu Genkernel:

Genkernel liefert mir keinen Fehler, es macht lediglich nicht automatisch mit genkernel all alle gebrauchten Einstellungen. Z. B. nicht devfs, was ich brauch um keine kernel panic zu bekommen.

Zu SuSE:

Geld müsste ich für SuSE eh nicht mehr ausgeben. Ich bin bereits besitzer der 9.2 Box. Nur irgendwie reicht mir SuSE nicht. Wenn ich GNU/Linux haben will, dann auch eines was die Grunidee von GNU/Linux unterstützt.

Zu Gentoo:

Gentoo gefällt mir deswegen so gut, weil es mein System flott machen würde, weil da viel von den Entwicklern getan wird. Sol heißen es kommt mir professioneller als Debian vor, ohne dabei kemmerzialisiert zu sein, wie es bei SuSE der Fall ist.

Ich bin so im Laufe der Monate ein richtiger OpenSource Fan geworden.

----------

## Sas

In meinen Augen redest du nur wirres Zeug  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich würde super gerne Gentoo drauf haben und dann Stück für Stück alles erlernen und konfigurieren. So sieht das zumindest meine Theorie vor.

 

dann geh doch einfach das handbuch schritt für schritt durch! tausende (oder mehr?) leute haben ihr system danach GUT aufsetzen können!

ich hab auch so angefangen...

und wenn du auf ein problem stößt, dann fragst du halt im forum (natürlich zuerst suchen!)

MOTTO der installation: zuerst lesen - überlegen - verstehen lernen - ausführen!

hth,

ciao

----------

## Ragin

Hmmm...

Wenn genkernel ein Problem macht solltest du dir mal genauer ansehen, was im Kernel alles drin steht und es per Hand konfigurieren.

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Das sieht auf den ersten Blick alles etwas komplex und Überdimensioniert aus, aber wenn man genau hinschaut ist alles sehr klar und gut strukturiert/sortiert.

Mit 

```
cat /proc/pci
```

 Kannst du alles notwendige auslesen um den Kernel zu konfigurieren. Für Treiber hilft bei gebooteter Installationscd auch 

```
lsmod
```

.

YaST und Gentoo sind 2 Grundlegend beißende Dinge. Portage ist bequemer (und wird von YaST nicht unterstützt) und auch nicht so sehr auf das "Sieht ja schön aus"-Prinzip, sondern eher auf Funktionalität getrimmt.

Wenn du etwas haben willst, was ewig hält und immer aktuell ist bist du zwar bei SuSE/RedHat/Mandrake und wie sie alle heissen wirklich falsch, aber ohne Grundlagen kommst du bei Gentoo auch nicht weiter. Zumindest nicht, wenn du dich nicht bemühst den Problemen von Anfang an auf den Grund zu gehen. Hilfe dazu findest du überall im Internet (und sei es auf http://www.selflinux.org oder http://www.google.de). Erst installieren und dann lernen ist bei Problemen halt nicht drin. Das funktioniert nur dann, wenn auch die Installation ohne Probleme funktioniert. Ist dem nicht so, heisst es schon vorher etwas lernen. Schaden kann es nicht, denn wenn du das hinbekommst hast du es später leichter.

Gentoo ist auch nicht unbedingt die aktuellste Distribution die es gibt. SourceMage ist teilweise zum Beispiel aktueller, aber auch komplizierter zu Handhaben (und mit weniger Dokus). Deutsche Hilfen zu Gentoo findest du auch unter http://www.gentoo.org.

Debian ist unter Umständen komplizierter als Gentoo. Von daher würde ich mich nicht der Illusion hingeben, damit besser zu fahren. Zumal Debian auch einiges voraussetzt, aber im Prinzip von der Geschwindigkeit genauso gut ist wie Gentoo (durchschnittlich gesehen).

Die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile (wobei diese auch relativ zu betrachten sind) liegen bei Gentoo auch nicht bei den Programmierern, sondern eher an einer gescheiten Konfiguration der make.conf. Hierzu gehören besonders die USE- und C[XX]-Flags. Und auch da heisst es nicht wild alles reinschreiben was man kriegen kann oder was einem sinnvoll erscheint, da die Auswirkungen von Programm zu Programm und auch von CPU zu CPU unterschiedlich sind.

Auf manchen Systemen kann man mit so einigen C[XX]Flags massig Geschwindigkeit rausholen (was dann aber auch auf das Programm ankommt) und auf einer anderen CPU können gleiche Flags das Gegenteil bewirken.

Da ich nicht glaube, dass du Lust hast dich mit den gesamten Flags des GCC auseinanderzusetzen um ein "ideales" System zu erhalten wirst du vorerst eh mehr oder weniger bei den Standard-Flags bleiben (welche auch normalerweise ausreichend sind) und somit nur minimal schneller sein als andere Linuxe.

Also überleg dir, ob du lieber viel Zeit in das System stecken willst (wo du auch am meisten lernst) oder ob du eine grafische Installations-/Konfigurationsumgebung suchst, die dich wie bei SuSE/RedHat/Mandrake/Windows nie wirklich tief in das System einblicken lässt und du demnach auch eins von den besagten Systemen nutzen könntest, was dir den Einstieg in die Linux-Welt erleichtert.

----------

## der_maddin

Ihr habt alle Recht.

Jeder für sich selbst.

Aber das, was Linuxstrolch sucht, ist sowas wie SuSe - Linux.

Da gibt es einen schönen Installer, der den User an die Hand nimmt

und YASTx, dass die zentrale Konfiguration erleichtert.

Es ist fast so, als würde man Windows Server installieren.

Sogar mit allen Nachteilen, die es dabei gibt.

So ist der Preis, den man für YASTx zahlt, der, dass 

YAST bei einem irgendwie gearteten Update gerne _alle_ 

Konfigurationsdateien überschreibt.

Fast schon wie Windows.

Gentoo ist da anders.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...  ich will vor allem eine Sache dann für immer und ewig behalten, daher will ich mir nicht Debian draufmachen und dann erst irgendwann Gentoo. Ich würde super gerne Gentoo drauf haben und dann Stück für Stück alles erlernen und konfigurieren ...
> 
> 

 

Das mit der 'einen' Sache wird wohl schwierig; angefangen damit, dass 

ständig neue Softwarestände für die Programme, Module und nicht zuletzt 

den Kernel selbst rauskommen.

Da wirst Du wohl häufiger emergen und neu konfigurieren / anpassen müssen;

ein Tool, um das vollständig automatisch zu machen gibt es nicht und das 

hat auch seinen Grund.

Stück für Stück alles erlernen ist hingegen genau richtig, warum

fängst Du also nicht mit der Basis - Installation an, schaffst Dir eine X-Umgebung,

lädst Dir KDE und 'lernst' ein bisschen.

Wenn Du dann genug gelernt hast,

- schmeisst Du dann wohl später KDE wieder runter

- installierst anstelle Fluxbox oder so

- nutzt für den Eye-Candy Entraced zur Anmeldung

- richtest Dir 'Deine' Umgebung 'von Hand' ein.

Erst an der letzten Stelle ( an der es viele einzelne Dokumentationen 

zu lesen und zu verstehen gibt )  hast Du dann genug erlernt und verstanden.

Dann fragst Du auch nicht mehr nach irgendwelchen wilden Does-It-All-For-Me- 

Installern, weil Du verstanden hast, dass es so nicht gehen kann, wenn man denn alle 

Vorteile einer angepassten Installation / Konfiguration nutzen will.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin so im Laufe der Monate ein richtiger OpenSource Fan geworden.
> 
> 

 

Monate sind noch nicht genug, um 'in Linux drin' zu sein.

Ich selbst habe vor 6-7 Jahren das erste Mal mit Linux angefangen

SuSe 6, glaube ich, damals genutzt, noch einmal kurz Debian.

War mir nicht genug, konnte nicht vernünftig damit arbeiten,

habe nach 1-2 Jahren auf Windows zurückgewechselt.

Ja, Windows _ist_ Scheisse, aber ich wollte nicht nur 'das Beste haben können',

ich brauchte fürs Studium und die Arbeit eine Umgebung, die ich verstehen und 

nutzen konnte.

Vor gut zwei Jahren habe ich dann den 'harten Schnitt' gewagt;

seitdem bis jetzt laufen alle meine Systeme 

( 

1x DSL - Router [ P133 ],

1x 'Fernseher' & Printserver [ P2-266 ],

1x Fileserver [ P2-266 ] mit externem Plattenturm [ 5x72GB LVD-Ultra2 SCSI, RAID 5 ],

1x Destkop [ AMD K7 1900+, 180 GB Samsung, 20 GB IBM ]

und 1x Notebook [ PIII - 600, 40GB, Compaq Armada M300, < 300Euro bei ebay gekauft ] 

)

unter Gentoo.

Und sie laufen gut.

Allerdings ist es so, dass sowohl im Desktop ( die 20er Platte ) als auch im 

Notebook ( 6 GB Partition, 12 GB Datenpartition, die gemeinsam genutzt wird )

noch Windows2000 - Installationen stecken.

Warum ??

Ganz einfach :

1. - Nutzen immer noch viele Menschen Software, die nur auf Windows Systemen verfügbar

      ist, so z.B. mein Arbeitgeber.

2. - Ist es wohl die beste Lösung, für den 'everyday-use' das System zu nutzen, welches einem

      am meisten zusagt ( also bei mir Gentoo mit Fluxbox, Firefox, Thunderbird, OOffice & Co.)

      sich aber nicht zum Fanatiker zu machen und immer bereit zu sein, 

      'über den Tellerrand' zu blicken, wenn es da etwas interessantes zu sehen gibt.

      ( z.B. Cinema 4dXL )

      ( Ich habe sogar noch ein BeOs gelegentlich am laufen, dass war schon mal interessant.

       leider ist Be platt und das ganze geht jetzt als Zeta bei Homeshopping-Sendern

       für teuer Geld über die Ladentheke.

       Für die Zukunft spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen mac mini anzuschaffen...)

----------

## der_maddin

Bevor es zu Unkenrufen kommt :

Ja, BeOs war mal 'für lau' zu haben und zwar auf der CeBit ( 2002 ? )

----------

## hoschi

[quote="hephaistos6"] *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zuerst lesen - überlegen - verstehen lernen - ausführen!
> 
> 

 

Genau dass ist der Punkt bei ganzen Handeln des Menschen, nur vergisst er das immer wieder!

Schnell, schnell, nicht nachdenken müssen, bloss nie was lesen, und schon gar nicht selber machen, am besten alles von einem Liveupdate in den *zensiert* geschoben bekommen, und sich dann darüber aufregen das man keine Kontrolle über den eigenen PC mehr hat   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Earthwings

Windowmanager, der 217ste abgespalten. 

Edit: Zum Thema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2003214#2003214 (englisch)

Edit2: Eine Stunde später Windowmanager, der 218ste abgespalten. Alles weitere, was zu dem Thema noch hier landet, wird gelöscht.

----------

## dark_red

Linuxstrolch: du brauchst nicht gentoo, sondern ubuntu. es ist ein relativ neues system, welches es ziemlich schnell unter die beliebtesten distris geschaft hat. 

es ist debian basierend, allerdings viel aktuelles und auf den desktopeinsatz optimiert. es gibt eine gute community und die entwicklung macht gute fortschritte. zudem hat es einen ziemlich guten laptop support. 

http://www.ubuntulinux.org/

in meinen augen ist gentoo definitiv die falsche wahl für dich.

----------

## Sas

N Komilitone hat vor ein oder zwei Monaten mal Ubuntu ausprobiert und damals gabs da wohl noch kein X.org. Das finde ich nicht besonders aktuell.

----------

## treibholz

xorg hat auch keine echten Vorteile gegenüber xfree4.3, warum soll man sich dann den Stress eines Backports machen? Ubuntu ist immerhin Debian Sarge basiernd, nur der Gnome-Desktop-Kram ist noch aktueller.

Treibholz

----------

## Sas

X.org 6.8.x schon. War ja auch nur ein Beispiel, von KDE war damals glaube ich auch nicht die aktuellste Version dabei.

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, würde ich da auch eher zu Vidalinux raten.

Edit: Das basiert auf Sarge? Naja, dann ist es im Vergleich mit Gentoo natürlich überhaupt nicht aktuell - und das war hier doch gefordert, oder? Besagter Komilitone von mir nutzt jetzt jedenfalls wieder SID - und hat in der Regel dennoch ältere Pakete als ich auf dem Rechner. Updates bekommt er auch so gut wie immer einige Tage bis Wochen nach mir. (Ich nutze den Testing-Tree von Gentoo.)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> xorg hat auch keine echten Vorteile gegenüber xfree4.3, warum soll man sich dann den Stress eines Backports machen? Ubuntu ist immerhin Debian Sarge basiernd, nur der Gnome-Desktop-Kram ist noch aktueller.
> 
> Treibholz

 

Der Wechsel auf X.Org geschah nicht wegen Vorteile sondern, weil xfree die Lizenz geändert hat und nicht mehr 100% GPL ist, Grund dafür, dass die Distris etwas anders gesucht haben. Und ich würde sagen, eine Distri, die kein X.Org hat, ist nicht aktuell.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ne ne Leute, kein SuSE, kein Mandrake, kein Debian, kein Ubunte, sondern Gentoo!

Fragt mich nicht warum, aber ich hab mich da sehr festgelegt. Meine Distri soll Gentoo lauten. Ich habs jetzt wie ihr vielleicht schon gelesen habt auch nach etwa 36 Stunden hinbekommen das Gentoo Grundsystem ohne Fehler zu installieren. Darauf bin ich schon mehr als Stolz.

Mittlerweile hab ich einfach schon so viel Zeit in Gentoo gesteckt, das ich mich schon zu sehr ärgern würde, wenn ich es dann nicht nutzen würde.

Und mir gefällt Gentoo einfach, da hab ich mich jetzt halt schon mal son bischen reingearbeitet.

Außerdem möchte ich eine Distribution haben, die komplett frei bzw. der GPL bzw. GNU unterliegt. Sonst hätte ich nicht von SuSE wechseln müssen. Denn ansonsten gefiel mir SuSE ganz gut. Auch wenn es einen son klein wenig davon abhält mehr über Linux zu erfahren.

PS: Brauche ich für die GRP Pakete zwingend die Package CD? Denn ich hab ja jetzt nur Gentoo mit der Konsole drauf und möcht mir zuallererst mal KDE installieren, oder das was ich dafür brauche. Und da ich eben nur Gentoo drauf hab, kann ich mir das Package Ding nicht runterladen, da der mein Hauptspeicher dafür zu klein ist (Live-CD (Knoppix)).

----------

## Sas

Gentoo beinhaltet auch Pakete, die keiner GPL-kompatiblen Lizenz unterliegen, sogar komerzielle und nicht im Quelltext vorliegende Pakete wie die VMWare-Workstation sind dabei.

Kann sein, dass du auch mit 'emerge -K kde' ein Binary-Paket bekommst, habe ich noch nie getestet.

----------

## primat

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und da ich eben nur Gentoo drauf hab, kann ich mir das Package Ding nicht runterladen, da der mein Hauptspeicher dafür zu klein ist (Live-CD (Knoppix)).

 

Hä???    :Question:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *primat wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Und da ich eben nur Gentoo drauf hab, kann ich mir das Package Ding nicht runterladen, da der mein Hauptspeicher dafür zu klein ist (Live-CD (Knoppix)). 
> 
> Hä???     

 

Also.

Wenn ich mit ner Live-CD boote, dann wird ja mein RAM zur Festplatte. Auf die Festplatten kann ich ja von einer Live-CD nicht schreiben bzw. etwas lesen. Und da mein Ram nur 256 MB DDR RAM beträgt kann ich eben nur 200 schiessmichtod MB darauf schreiben.

Jetzt verstanden?

----------

## Sas

Abgesehen davon, dass du den Kram ja auch mit deinem Gentoo-System ohne KDE runterladen könntest, kann man von Knoppix aus sehr wohl auf die Platte schreiben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mit ner Live-CD boote, dann wird ja mein RAM zur Festplatte. Auf die Festplatten kann ich ja von einer Live-CD nicht schreiben bzw. etwas lesen. Und da mein Ram nur 256 MB DDR RAM beträgt kann ich eben nur 200 schiessmichtod MB darauf schreiben.
> 
> Jetzt verstanden?

 

du speicherst das runtergeladene ja hoffentlich auf eine gemountete partition!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Außerdem möchte ich eine Distribution haben, die komplett frei bzw. der GPL bzw. GNU unterliegt. Sonst hätte ich nicht von SuSE wechseln müssen. Denn ansonsten gefiel mir SuSE ganz gut. Auch wenn es einen son klein wenig davon abhält mehr über Linux zu erfahren.

 

Sorry. Aber du redest diesbezüglich einfach nur Schwachsinn!

Geh mal nach /usr/portage/licenses und gib ein ls ein.

Das sind alle Lizenzen denen du dich mit Gentoo unterwirfst! 459 sind es bei mir. DREI davon sind GPL-1, GPL-2, GPL-2-with-linking-exception.

Wenn du also weiterhin bei deinem obigen statement bleibst, dann werden wir von dir in Zukunft nichts mehr lesen, da Gentoo ganz sicher nicht die Distribution ist, welche du gehofft hattest. Wobei, dann wird man gar nie mehr von dir was lesen, weil wenn du eine normale Distribution verwenden wirst, du IMMER auch anderen Lizenzen unterworfen bist!

Und jetzt erkläre mir bitte einmal, was an SUSE nicht frei ist!

Vieles was du unter Gentoo und anderen Distributionen verwendest hast du sogar SuSE zu verdanken. z.B. ALSA oder die gute USB Unterstützung.  Vieles davon haben wir den Hauseigenen SuSE Entwicklern zu verdanken!

Oder aber reduzierst du das ganze nur auf den Preis?

 *Quote:*   

> Denn ansonsten gefiel mir SuSE ganz gut. Auch wenn es einen son klein wenig davon abhält mehr über Linux zu erfahren

 

Und wie genau hält SuSE dich davon ab? Im Endeffekt bist du es, der einfach nur unfähig ist etwas neues zu lernen!

Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## primat

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also.
> 
> Wenn ich mit ner Live-CD boote, dann wird ja mein RAM zur Festplatte. Auf die Festplatten kann ich ja von einer Live-CD nicht schreiben bzw. etwas lesen. Und da mein Ram nur 256 MB DDR RAM beträgt kann ich eben nur 200 schiessmichtod MB darauf schreiben.
> ...

 

Du meinst also bei der Gentoo installation z.B. von Knoppix aus, schreibst Du nichts auf die Festplatte?

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal ein gutes Linux Buch kaufen!

Gruss

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm was an SuSE nicht frei ist. Also erstmal: Es kostet etwas. Aber das wär nicht mein Problem für ein gutes Betriebssystem Geld auszugeben (nicht wie bei microsoft). Aber so wie ich mir das vorstelle ist SuSE nur ein kleiner Ast von Novell, der ein wenig Geld einspielen soll.

Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn Firmen übernommen werden.

Und nun dazu warum es mich abgehalten (ich weiß abgehalten ist dafür nen schlechtes Wort):

Ich nutze schon seit den letzten Sommerferien SuSE. Ich habe es jeden Tag benutzt und das nicht zu kanpp, also viele Stunden. Ich hatte dann auch irgendwas das Gefühl ich würde fortgeschritten im Umgang mit GNU/Linux sein. Aber da irrte ich, ich war forgeschrittener SuSE Nutzer.

Es ergibt sich bei SuSE einfach viel Seltener die Gelegenheit etwas mit der Knsole zu machen, oder etwas über GNU/Linux zu lernen. 

Außerdem:

YaST hat bei mir immer beim installieren von .rpm Paketen Ärger gemacht. Da startete dann immer YaST wenn ich auf ein Paket geklickt hab, aber dann wechselte es in ein anderes Fenster, ohne Fehlermeldung o. Ä. und ich wußte nicht was zu tun war.

Ich war sozusagen echt aufgeschmiessen und hab es dann immer wieder probiert, irgerndwann hat es mal wieder geklappt. Dann tauchte das Problem erst ein paar Wochen später wieder auf, aber es verschwand nicht wieder. Dann kam mir der Gedanke, man könnte .rpm Pakete ja auch von der Konsole aus installieren. Das hat dann auch wunderbar geklappt. Und wenn mal nicht, dann stand dort eine Detailierte Fehlermeldung mit der ich dem Problem auf die Schliche kam.

Da kam mir dann so langsam der Gedanke mal ne andere Distri auszuprobieren.

Außerdem hab ich viele Lästereien über SuSE über mich ergehen lassen, gegen die ich mich zuerst auch noch wehrte, doch dann hab ich mich eines Abends mal im Internet schlau gemacht und ein Paar Inforamtionen über SuSE eingeholt bzw. auch über andere Distros. Und von da an wußte ich, dass ich eine andere Distribution haben musste.

Und nun zu Knoppix:

Ich glaube bei der SuSE Live-CD kann man die Partitionen nicht mounten. Wenns bei Knoppix geht, wärs ja super. Aber wie geht das, da muss ich doch dann sicherlich mein Root Passwort angeben um auf die Platten zugreifen zu können, denn sonst könnte ja jeder meine Daten verändern bzw. Lesen ohne mein Passwort zu haben![/b]

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich mit ner Live-CD boote, dann wird ja mein RAM zur Festplatte. Auf die Festplatten kann ich ja von einer Live-CD nicht schreiben bzw. etwas lesen.
> 
> 

 

Natürlich geht das! Man muss die entsprechende Partition mountieren, wie glaubst du denn, dass man Gentoo installiert? Mit einer LiveCD  :Rolling Eyes:  wenn du solche Grundlagen nicht kennst, dann vergiss dass du Gentoo installieren kannst, weil wenn man so etwas nicht verstanden hat, versteht man das Prinzip von der Sache gar nicht.

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt verstanden?

 

Was geht mit dir? Wieso so unhöfflich? Außerdem passt diese Frage dir am besten, weil du wirklich nicht viel davon verstehst, was du da alles so sagst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal ein gutes Linux Buch kaufen!
> 
> 

 

Genau, das solltest du nämlich tun, bevor du versuchst Gentoo zu installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mm was an SuSE nicht frei ist. Also erstmal: Es kostet etwas.
> 
> 

 

das stiimmt schon gar nicht! SuSE ist kostenlos, du kannst SuSE vom Netz kostenlos ziehen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube bei der SuSE Live-CD kann man die Partitionen nicht mounten.
> 
> 

 

warum soll das denn nicht gehen? Immerhin ist der YaST Installer auch eine LiveCD Umgebung.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *primat wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   
> 
> Also.
> 
> Wenn ich mit ner Live-CD boote, dann wird ja mein RAM zur Festplatte. Auf die Festplatten kann ich ja von einer Live-CD nicht schreiben bzw. etwas lesen. Und da mein Ram nur 256 MB DDR RAM beträgt kann ich eben nur 200 schiessmichtod MB darauf schreiben.
> ...

 

Ich schreibe dort bestimmt nicht auf die Platte sondern auf meinen Ram. Aber ich hab ja eben gelesen, dass ich die Platten dazu nur mounten muss. Aber bisher kann ich eben nur so lange runterladen bis mir gesagt wird, ich hätte keinen Speicher mehr frei.

Und übrigens. Ich hab nen gutes Buch (Linux kurz und gut von O'REILLYS TASCHENBUCHBIBLIOTHEK). Aber da sind halt hauptsächlich Konsolernbefehle aufgeführt und kurz erklärt. Und viele Sachen beziehen sich leider auf SuSE.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schreibe dort bestimmt nicht auf die Platte sondern auf meinen Ram.

 

du musst zuerst die Partition deiner Festplatte mountieren!

----------

## Tobiking

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nun zu Knoppix:
> 
> Ich glaube bei der SuSE Live-CD kann man die Partitionen nicht mounten. Wenns bei Knoppix geht, wärs ja super. Aber wie geht das, da muss ich doch dann sicherlich mein Root Passwort angeben um auf die Platten zugreifen zu können, denn sonst könnte ja jeder meine Daten verändern bzw. Lesen ohne mein Passwort zu haben![/b]

 

Um die Partitionen zu mounten muss eigentlich nur die Unterstützung für das jeweilige Dateisystem im Kernel sein. Ich glaube nicht das SUSE bei der Live CD kein ext2 ext3 reiserfs oder sonst irgendein Dateisystem mitkompiliert hat.

Und das root passwort brauchst du nicht man kommt an die Partitionen einfach so dran solange die nicht verschlüsselt sind. Steht glaube ich auch irgendwo in nem Sicherheitsleidfaden in der Gentoo Doc unter dem Bereich physische Sicherheit. Gibt nämlich mehrere Möglichkeiten wenn man an einem Linux Rechner ungestört dran kann um das System zu knacken sei es booten über usb stick, live cd oder sonst was.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn ich mit ner Live-CD boote, dann wird ja mein RAM zur Festplatte. Auf die Festplatten kann ich ja von einer Live-CD nicht schreiben bzw. etwas lesen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Also das war eben absolut nicht unhöflich gemeint. Und nen GNU/Linuxbuch habe ich.

Nun zu SuSE, SuSE gibt es erst seit kurzer Zeit (die 9.2) zum kostenlosen Download, außerdem ist das die abgespeckte Version.

Und um das mal klar zu machen:

Im grundegenommen habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen SuSE, nur ich möchte es einfach nicht mehr verwenden, da mich mein PC ein wenig mehr interessiert, als vielleicht manchen anderen. Ich werde sogar bald meinem Vater meine gekaufte 9.2 draufmachen, für den ist das genau das richtige. Er sucht halt einfach nur ein System, mit dem er sicher im Netz surfen kann (homebanking). Und da ist SuSE eben gut, weil es sogar schon ne Firewall standartmäßig installiert hat.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   
> 
> Und nun zu Knoppix:
> 
> Ich glaube bei der SuSE Live-CD kann man die Partitionen nicht mounten. Wenns bei Knoppix geht, wärs ja super. Aber wie geht das, da muss ich doch dann sicherlich mein Root Passwort angeben um auf die Platten zugreifen zu können, denn sonst könnte ja jeder meine Daten verändern bzw. Lesen ohne mein Passwort zu haben![/b] 
> ...

 

Was? Man kann echt mit ner Live-CD Daten klauen. Und alles am Rechner machen? Das ist ja hart! Gilt das auch für Windows Platten (also fat lesen und schreiben und ntfs nur lesen). Dann könnte man ja so ungesicherte PCs ohne Probleme schrotten.

Komisch.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wenn du dich richtig informiert hättest, wüsstest du, dass SuSE immer kostenlos war, das einzige was kostet sind: CD (mittlerweile wegen der DVD), die Bücher und die Zeit, die die Entwickler in Anspruch nehmen, das Zueg zu kompilieren und eine SUSE CD bereitsustellen. Deswegen kann man zu einem Freund gehen, der SuSE hat und von ihm eine Kopie machen und selber benutzen und andere weitergeben, fazit: kostenlos. Außerdem kann mann SuSE nicht mehr ziehen nur ab Version > 8.x und nach der Übernahme von SuSE, stellt SuSE wieder die Sachen gratis zur Verfügung.

Ich sehe nicht, wo das problem liegt, wenn eine andere Firma SuSE übernommen hat, wenn offensichtlich die Sache besser läuft.

----------

## primat

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schreibe dort bestimmt nicht auf die Platte sondern auf meinen Ram. Aber ich hab ja eben gelesen, dass ich die Platten dazu nur mounten muss. Aber bisher kann ich eben nur so lange runterladen bis mir gesagt wird, ich hätte keinen Speicher mehr frei.

 

Wenn Du Gentoo in den ram installierst wundert es mich nicht, dass Du Proleme hast!

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und übrigens. Ich hab nen gutes Buch (Linux kurz und gut von O'REILLYS TASCHENBUCHBIBLIOTHEK). Aber da sind halt hauptsächlich Konsolernbefehle aufgeführt und kurz erklärt. Und viele Sachen beziehen sich leider auf SuSE.

 

Das Buch mag gut sein, aber nicht für einen Anfünger wie Dich! Du brauchst was zum lernen! Z.B. das Buch von Kofler!

Gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was? Man kann echt mit ner Live-CD Daten klauen. Und alles am Rechner machen? Das ist ja hart! Gilt das auch für Windows Platten (also fat lesen und schreiben und ntfs nur lesen).

 

sobald der Kernel ein Filesystem kann, kannst du mountieren und lesen und schreiben, das ist keine Hexerei. Damit sowas nicht passiert, sollte man die Partitionen verschlüsseln, aber da sist jedem überlassen. Ich tue es nicht, weil ich der einizige bin, der meinComputer startet, root kann sich nicht per ssh oder telnet oder noch sonst etwas anders einloggen, also passiert sowas bei mir nicht.

----------

## psyqil

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Dann könnte man ja so ungesicherte PCs ohne Probleme schrotten.
> 
> Komisch.

 Deshalb fallen sie wahrscheinlich in die Kategorie "ungesichert".

----------

## primat

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was? Man kann echt mit ner Live-CD Daten klauen. Und alles am Rechner machen? Das ist ja hart! Gilt das auch für Windows Platten (also fat lesen und schreiben und ntfs nur lesen). Dann könnte man ja so ungesicherte PCs ohne Probleme schrotten.
> 
> Komisch.

 

Sobald Du einen PC boten kannst und physischen Zugriff hast, kannst Du alles machen! Einziger Schutz Deiner Dateien ist dann ein Crypto Filesystem!

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ne also soweit, das ich mein Gentoo in den Ram installieren bin ich dann auch noch nicht.

Ich glaube auch, dass ihr mich für dümmer haltet als ich bin. Das Buch was ich hab ist so ziemlich genau das was ich brauche. Ich werde wohl sicherlich noch mehr Bücher brauchen, aber mein bisheriges ist volkommen gut für mich.

Und nun nochmal zu SuSE:

SuSE darf ich nicht brennen und jedem hinterherwerfen, Jedenfalls nicht die gekaufte Version. Darüber habe ich auch schon viele Diskussionen geführt, aber bisher konnte keiner nachweisen, dass man SuSE einfach nem Freund brennen darf.

Anderes Thema:

Könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich die GRP Pakete direkt bei der Installation downloade?

Ich guck jetzt eh erst mal wieder nach den Dokus.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ne also soweit, das ich mein Gentoo in den Ram installieren bin ich dann auch noch nicht.

 

dann wundert es mich, dass du vermutest, man könne von der LiveCD auf die Festplatte nicht zugreifgen.

----------

## psyqil

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich glaube auch, dass ihr mich für dümmer haltet als ich bin.

 Naja, wir können Dich ja nur nach Deinen Posts hier beurteilen, und die machen den Eindruck, das Du Dich für klüger hältst, als Du bist...  :Razz: 

----------

## primat

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ne also soweit, das ich mein Gentoo in den Ram installieren bin ich dann auch noch nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass ihr mich für dümmer haltet als ich bin. Das Buch was ich hab ist so ziemlich genau das was ich brauche. Ich werde wohl sicherlich noch mehr Bücher brauchen, aber mein bisheriges ist volkommen gut für mich.
> 
> Und nun nochmal zu SuSE:
> ...

 

Du kannst Suse 9.2 sogar als DVD iso runterladen!

ftp://ftp.rz.hu-berlin.de/pub/mirrors/ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/9.2/iso/

Die darfst Du dann auch brennen!Last edited by primat on Sun Jan 23, 2005 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Ne also soweit, das ich mein Gentoo in den Ram installieren bin ich dann auch noch nicht. 
> 
> dann wundert es mich, dass du vermutest, man könne von der LiveCD auf die Festplatte nicht zugreifgen.

 

Hmm naja viele Gedanken habe ich mir zu dem Thema noch nicht gemacht.Aber von der Live-CD partitioniere ich ja auch, dann ist da ja noch kein Root passwort. Aber im Grundegenommen hast du ja völlig recht, denn sonst könnte ich ja von der Live-CD nicht erneut Chrooten.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Ich glaube auch, dass ihr mich für dümmer haltet als ich bin. Naja, wir können Dich ja nur nach Deinen Posts hier beurteilen, und die machen den Eindruck, das Du Dich für klüger hältst, als Du bist... 

 

Im Posten von Beiträgen war ich noch nie gut, da vermischen sich bei mir zu schnelll Emotionen mit Sachlichen und richtigen Aussagen, dafür muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Nun zu SuSE, SuSE gibt es erst seit kurzer Zeit (die 9.2) zum kostenlosen Download, außerdem ist das die abgespeckte Version.

 

Linuxstrolch. Du verzapfst auch weiterhin nur Mist!

Warum kann ich dann z.B. auf meinen nächstgelegenen Mirror gehen (ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/SuSE/i386/) und habe dort die Möglichkeit alle Pakete seit 8.2 herunterzuladen?

Und warum habe ich dann einen Fileserver mit SuSE 9.0 am laufen, der (wie bei Gentoo) nur über das Netz installiert wurde (in ermangelung eines CDROMS/DVDROMS)???

Und warum ist das eine "abgespeckte" Version?

Weist du, du solltest lernen nicht einfach draufloszubrabbeln! Ich wette du hast in irgend einem Forum gelesen, dass jemand gesagt hat "Scheiss SuSE, da ist bei der Downloadbaren Version nicht alles dabei, verkrüppelter Mist etc.". Dann hast du bestimmt ohne nachzudenken (weil wenn ein anderer das sagt, muss es ja stimmen) dieses Statement als Argument gegen SuSE auserkoren. Allerdings hast du wohl NIE überprüft WELCHE Pakete denn nicht dabei sind und ob du diese überhaupt brauchen würdest. Und besonders WARUM diese nicht dabei sind!

Wie willst du also entscheiden können ob Gentoo besser ist als SuSE? Nur vom hörensagen? Dann will ich dir mal was verraten...

Ich bin GOTT! Ich habe dich erschaffen und du sollst mir gehorchen! Also her mit deiner Knete und tue busse!  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und um das mal klar zu machen:
> 
> Im grundegenommen habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen SuSE, nur ich möchte es einfach nicht mehr verwenden, da mich mein PC ein wenig mehr interessiert, als vielleicht manchen anderen.

 

Und um es DIR klar zu machen:

Was hat dein Interesse am PC mit Gentoo, SuSE oder z.B. Microsoft zu tun? Wenn du wissen willst wie dein PC funktioneirt, dann kannst du das mit DOS, WINDOWS, Gentoo Linux, Debian Linux ja sogar mit einer RettungsDISKETTE!!! lernen!

 *Quote:*   

> Ich werde sogar bald meinem Vater meine gekaufte 9.2 draufmachen, für den ist das genau das richtige. Er sucht halt einfach nur ein System, mit dem er sicher im Netz surfen kann (homebanking). Und da ist SuSE eben gut, weil es sogar schon ne Firewall standardmäßig installiert hat.

 

Und nochmals ein Beweis, dass du es nicht kapierst.

Was zum Geier hat irgend eine Installierte Software z.B. mit der Sicherheit eines Systemes zu tun? Ich kann dir Firmen zeigen die haben das neuste an Hard- und Software und zahlen tausende von Franken dafür. Aber was nützt all das, wenn sich die Leute Passwörter auf den Monitor schreiben und die ganze Security nicht beachten? Genau! NIX!

Und da ist auch nicht die Software schuld oder ein Konzern, welcher hinter der Software steht. Es sind die Benutzer!

Und bei dir ist es das selbe. Du schwafelst von Gentoo besser als das, SuSE besser dort.  Nur kapierst du nicht, dass es nicht an der Distribution liegt, dass du nichts mit Linux anfangen kannst.

Warum z.B. nimmst du nicht einfach tomsrtbt als Vorbild und versuchst das ganze mal selber nachzubauen? Hierzu ist es vollkommen wurscht welche Distribution du am laufen hast. 

Dann must du dich mit diversen Dingen auseinander setzen: Wie wird eine Diskette gebootet, was ist ein Bootloader, was braucht es an minimalen Befehlen um die Diskette reinschieben zu können und nach dem booten ein ls eingeben zu können, wie erstelle ich devices, was sind devices, wie erzeuge ich mehrere Eingabekonsolen, wie setze ich Konsolensprache auf Deutsch etc.

Glaub mir, auch wenn du die Diskette für nichts gebrauchen kannst. Aber wenn du die selber zustande gebracht hast, DANN verstehst du Linux!

Wenn du DANN vor der Entscheidung stehst SuSE oder Gentoo, dann wirst du plötzlich nach ganz anderen Kriterien auswählen. Nähmlich nach denen, welche die unterschiedlichen Distributionen auch unterscheiden.

So long

STiGGi

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Jung, du verstehst mich nicht!

Eigentlich will ich hier überhaupt keine Behauptungen aufstellen, da hab ich besseres mit meiner Zeit zu tun, als mich mit dir auseinander zu setzen. Meine Gründe warum ich Gentoo nutzen möchte liegen dadrin, das mir SuSE nicht mehr reicht. Ich möchte mehr, deutlich mehr über GNU/Linux lernen. Ich interessiere mich für Technik. Und wenn du es noch nicht gelesen hast, ich hab eben weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich nichts gegen SuSE habe, es eben nur für mich nichts mehr ist, weil ich über den Tellerrand hinausschauen möchte.

Ich war eben bisher in dem glauben, man würde im Netz nur die wie sie früher genannt wurde Personal Version kriegen. Ich wusste aber auch, dass man sich natürlich fast alles Pakete selber besorgen kann um 9.2 aus dem Netz genauso wie die gekaufte werden zu lassen.

PS: Ich habs net nötig mich von einem Typen wie erzählen zu lassen wie die Welt funktioniert!

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Nochmal was:

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern etwas davon geschwafelt zu haben, dass Gentoo besser als SuSE sei. Ich kann schließlich nicht wissen wie Gentoo ist.

Ich weiß nur, das mir die kommerzialisierung von SuSE nicht gefällt und ich es daher für mich nicht in Anspruch nehmen will.

----------

## primat

Um mal bei deinen Worten zu bleiben Jung,

Du vermittelst hier den Eindruck völliger Linux Inkompetenz. Es wäre wirklich hilfreich, wenn Du wüsstest, wie man mit der Console umgeht, bevor Du in Erwägung ziehst Gentoo zu installieren und hier zu Posten. Du verschwendest unsere Zeit, nicht wir Deine. Wenn Du nicht weisst, wie man eine Partition mountet, dann lerne das, bevor Du weiter machst und stell keine Sinnfreien Fragen. Der thread geht ursprünglich um einen installer, und jetzt behauptest Du die willst mehr über die interne von GNU/Linux erfahren. Dies ist ein wiederspruch in sich. Du lernst ohne installer 1000x mehr. Die allerdings nur, wenn Du willens und in der Lage bist, Dir Wissen selbst anzueignen, und den Eindruck vermittelst Du wiederum nicht! Hoffe auf Besserung.

Gruss

----------

## _hephaistos_

wo sind die mods???? noch mehr [OT]! (faktorielle) geht jo net!

ciao

----------

## Sas

Was ist denn Kommerzialisierung daran, wenn man sich das gesamte ISO kostenlos runterladen kann?

Und du hast immer noch nicht beantwortet, was genau an SUSE deinem Interesse für Technik entgegensteht und bei Gentoo anders ist.

Nicht, dass du dich rechtfertigen müsstest um Gentoo zu nutzen, natürlich nicht. Nur versuchst du alle nett gemeinten Ratschläge zu anderen Distributionen zu entkräften indem du schlicht Un- und Halbwahrheiten schreibst. Mann, die Leute haben einfach nur versucht dir zu helfen, es dir einfacher zu machen und zu erklären, wie du deine Ziele schneller, einfacher und genauso gut erreichst.

Es tut mir leid, aber du erweckst hier nachhaltig den Eindruck, ein (angehendes) Skript-Kiddie zu sein, das sich bei seinesgleichen mit einem OS brüsten will, das im Allgemeinen als recht schwierig zu administrieren gilt.

Darauf hat hier allerdings niemand Lust, da solche Leute erstens oft mit schon tausend mal beantworteten Fragen nerven und zweitens für ein sehr schlechtes Image aller Gentoo-Nutzer sorgen.

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab den Titel angepasst, da ich nicht schon wieder Beiträge abspalten will.

Davon abgesehen wird die Diskussion ziemlich hitzig. Bitte einmal tief Luft holen und immer schön freundlich bleiben. Danke.   :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Meine Gründe warum ich Gentoo nutzen möchte liegen dadrin, das mir SuSE nicht mehr reicht. Ich möchte mehr, deutlich mehr über GNU/Linux lernen. Ich interessiere mich für Technik. Und wenn du es noch nicht gelesen hast, ich hab eben weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich nichts gegen SuSE habe, es eben nur für mich nichts mehr ist, weil ich über den Tellerrand hinausschauen möchte.

 

Aber du konntest mir immer noch nicht erklären, WAS du denn mit Gentoo machen kannst, was du mit SuSE NICHT machen kannst!

Ich will dich keinesfalls wieder zu SuSE treiben. Oder zu sonst zu einer  Distribution. Ich will dir nur aufzeigen, dass es im Grunde Wurscht ist, mit welcher Distribution du arbeitest um dein ZIEL zu erreichen. Aber genau das scheinst du nicht begreifen zu wollen.

Wenn du z.B. einen Webserver aufsetzen willst, dann ist es doch primär einmal völlig wurscht ob du Microsofts Windows, Gentoo, Debian, Redhat, Sun Solaris, HP-UX oder gar einen Commodore 64 (da gibt es wirklich einen Webserver für die Brotkiste!) einsetzt. Die Entscheidung darüber was du gebrauchst hängt z.B. von deinen bisherigen Kentnissen mit einem der genannten Distributionen/Betriebsysteme ab, deinem zu erreichenden Ziel etc. Erst dann entscheidest du dich für eine Distribution/ein System.

Wenn ich nun all deine gestellten Fragen in diesem Forum anschaue, dann merke ich nur, dass du von Linux keine Ahnung hast und du glaubst, das ändere sich durch einsetzen von Gentoo.  Dem ist aber nicht so. 

Warum dir hier einige (inkl. mir) raten zuerst mit SuSE dein Glück zu versuchen ist folgender. SuSE nimmt dir sehr viel von der Arbeit ab, welche du bei Gentoo selber machen musst. Und diesen Umstand solltest du ausnutzen!

Bei Gentoo musst du z.B. deine Netzwerkkarte selber einrichten. Da gibt es keinen YAST welcher dir alles an die entsprechende Stelle schreibt. Das stört hier aber auch keinen, weil der Erfahrene Anwender sowieso weiss wo er suchen muss und wie er die Netzwerkkarte vorübergehend vielleicht sogar von Hand zum laufen bringt.

Du weisst solche Dinge aber nicht. Und jetzt kommst du in das Forum, fragst die Leute wie das geht und nach langem hin und her funktioniert es dann irgendwann. Aber WAS du denn genau gemacht hast und WARUM, das kannst du nicht erklären. Und solange du das nicht weisst verstehst du auch nicht... ganz einfach....

Wenn du nun unter SuSE deine Netzwerkkarte installieren willst, dann benutzt du YAST und deine Karte konfiguriert sich wie von Geisterhand. Warum gehst du da dann nicht hin und sagst dir :"Okay, die NIC funktioniert prinzipiell einmal. Jetzt "unkonfiguriere" ich diese Karte wieder im YAST und versuche nun den selben Zustand wieder VON HAND hinzubekommen."

Glaube mir, wenn du das geschafft hast, dann hast du verstanden wie man z.B. eine Netzwerkkarte installiert und was für Komponenten dafür nötig sind.

Und warum das ganze dann nicht unter Gentoo machen?

Ganz einfach... Weil du unter Gentoo nie wissen kannst ob du jetzt etwas vergessen hast oder ob es da wirklich ein Problem geben könnte an dem du nicht schuld bist! Dann gehst du in das Forum und stellst zum Teil wieder wirre Fragen ohne genau zu wissen, wonach du gezielt Fragen solltest.

Und ehrlich gesagt ist das für die meisten hier drinn sehr mühsam. Denn es läuft für uns darauf hinaus,  dass WIR dein System aufsetzen müssen, bis alles läuft. Und darauf hat hier keiner Lust.

Also, um es nochmals zusammenzufassen:

- Wenn du Linux lernen willst, dann tu es! Egal mit welcher Distribution!

- Um wirklich einen Lerneffekt zu haben solltest du dir überlegen, WAS du denn genau lernen willst. Schreib dir das auf und lerne das dann auch.

- Falls du weiterhin bei Gentoo bleiben willst, dann gewöhne dir an dein Problem einzukreisen und gezielt zu fragen.

Also keine Frage wie: Ich komme nicht in's Internet, was soll ich tun (Das verrät sofort, dass du nur auf eine fertig zubereitete Lösung  aus bist)? Sondern z.B.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe die Netzwerkkarte wie in Handbuch xyz installiert. Ich habe eine Onboard Karte auf meinem Motherboard ZZZ, welches laut Handbuch eine Realtek Irgendwas ist.
> 
> Nach ein wenig googeln habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich den Kerneltreiber 8139too verwenden muss.
> 
> Wenn ich nun aber nach einem reboot "ifconfig eth0" eingebe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung... etc.

 

So sieht man, dass du dich wirklich mit dem Problem auseinander gesetzt hast. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ich muss sagen Stiggi ist hier wohl der Einzige, der zu dem Thema was anständiges schreiben kann.

Du hast auch sicherlich recht, das das alles mit SuSE genauso wunderbar klappt.

Nur wie gesagt SuSE gefällt mir einfach nicht.

Es gefällt mir schon deswegen nicht, weil es zu stark vereinfacht worden ist.

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich doch auch von microsoft (und vielen anderen Gründen) getrennt.

Aber ist auch erstmal egal, ich hab keine Lust mehr hier ewig, nicht endende Diskussionen durchzuführen.

Nochmal ne kurze Off-Topic Frage:

Ich hab eben den Xorg emerged und dann KDE. Als ich die drei wichtigsten Teile von KDE emerged habe, hat das ganze 6 Stunden gedauert, ist das normal?

Und nochmal zur Frage nach der Distri:

Mittlerweile glaube ich fast, das ihr Recht habt und Gentoo schon ein wenig das falsche für mich ist, aber SuSE kommt für mich eben nicht merh in Frage.

Ich suche eine recht neue sehr schlanke Distribution. Im grundegenommen bekomme ich das ja auch bei Gentoo, aber durch Genkernel und GRP kann ich ja die wirklichen Vorteile Gentoos nicht nutzen, daher benötige ich auch eine etwas einfachere Distribution.

Zu Debian wäre zu sagen, das mir das nen bischen verrostet vorkommt, ich würde eben immer gerne die neueste Software (xorg) haben. Und noch ein wichtiger Aspekt wäre mir eben die OpenSources an der ganzen Sache. Meine Lieblingsdistri sollte halt soweit das möglich ist (ich weiß das geht nicht immer) der GPL unterliegen.

Aber meine wichtigsten Kriterien sind eben wie gesagt Schlankheit, also das ich nicht so von Paketen wie bei SuSE überschwemmt werde und dann  zusehen muss wie ich z. B. alle Games wieder lösche und die Aktuellheit (ich weiß das das nen scheiss Wort ist, mir föllt grad net das passende ein).

Vielleicht kennt ihr da ja zufällig eine Distri die mir zusagen würde. Denn bei Linuxiso.org finde ich von den Normalen bekannten Distris keine Passende und die anderen kenne ich eben noch nicht.

Zur Not nehme ich halt wieder Debian.

Aber bitte:

Kommt nicht wieder zurück zu diesem Streitthema von eben, das nervt!

Ansonsten bin ich echt Dankbar für gute Anregungen.

----------

## reptile

grundsätzlich finde ich schon, dass gentoo auch für noch-nicht-so-beschlagene eine distribution ist, (z. t.) elitäres gehabe seitens der gentoo-community ist imho fehl am platze.

und suse ist schon eine vernünftige distri, sehe ich wie viele meiner vorredner. völlig frei ist es aber nicht. klar kann man es von seinem freund/nachbarn/etc. kopieren, dabei wird aber viel wert auf 'fair use' gelegt. man darf es zum beispiel nicht auf einem internet-server für anonymen zugang legen, bevor suse das selber tut. und suse legt ja auch dann eine um lizenzkritische dinge 'bereinigte' version auf den eigenen server (z. b. ohne realplayer, oder ohne crossover-office aus naheliegenden gründen).

und zu (jetzt) aktuellen problemen: mit entsprechenden cflags dauert das schon mal ewig mit dem übersetzen von kde. mein kde übersetzt seit gestern ca. 20:00h, wird auf einem p4 mit 2,4ghz ohne ht übersetzt, und mit cflags -march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe. und jetzt ist er erst bei 9 von 16 (kdepim).

hth

----------

## Anarcho

Was hat denn Gentoo mehr mit GNU/Linux zu tun als andere distris? Naja, egal.

KDE braucht wirklich ewig, aber das ist bei der Code-Menge ja auch kein Wunder. 

Ich selber hatte vor Gentoo so gut wie garkeine Linux-Kenntnisse. (OK, mount, cp und ls kannte ich schon...) und die auch nur bei SuSE kurz angerissen. Dann habe ich mich aber einfach mal am WE hingesetzt und ne Stage 1 installation gemacht, nach dem Motto: Wenn schon denn schon.

Und ich muss sagen: Ich habe sehr viel gelernt, genug das ich nun kein Windows mehr drauf habe und so gut wie alles unter Linux am laufen habe (ausser das wine nur als root läuft, anderes thema).

Aber das hat mich auch viel viel Arbeit, ne Menge Zeit  und viel Forum-Lesen gekostet (btw, das war vor einem Jahr).

Und nun bin ich in der Lage vielen anderen Leuten hier im Forum zu helfen.

Es geht also schon, man muss nur die richtige Motivation haben (insbesondere die Motivation es selber zu können) und die scheint sich bei dir noch nicht eingestellt zu haben (installer, yast, etc.)

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es geht also schon, man muss nur die richtige Motivation haben (insbesondere die Motivation es selber zu können) und die scheint sich bei dir noch nicht eingestellt zu haben (installer, yast, etc.)

 

So langsam sollte ich echt sauer werden.  Ihr denkt ich hätte keine Motivation?

Ich werd schon für blöd gehalten, weil ich mich so intensiv und lange mit Gentoo beschäftige.

Nochmal anderes Problem:

Ich habe x11 nun installiert, wollte danach die conf.new datei testen, aber dann startet kein Graphisches System wie im Handbuch beschrieben. Dort steht dann ich hätte kein graphisches System. Aber laut Handbuch muss ich ja auch nicht explizit diesen einfachen Windowmanager installieren. Naja und die conf.new Datei sieht eigentlich genau richtig aus. Jedenfalls steht dort meine Hardware genauso drin wie sie auch vorhanden ist.

Dann hab ich zum Test mal kde emerged, was ja wie gesagt leider ewig gedauert hat (wieso geht das bei Debian oder anderen Distris so eunwahrschenlich schneller?) und es dann wieder versucht, aber es funktionniert leider immer noch nicht, mit der gleichen Meldung.

Wär net wenn ihr mir mal so ganz ohne Vorurteile helfen könntet. Danke!

----------

## psyqil

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> So langsam sollte ich echt sauer werden.  Ihr denkt ich hätte keine Motivation?

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103561 Punkt 8

Deine Motivation, hier Fragen zu stellen, ist unbestritten, aber es mangelt Dir an grundsätzlichem Verständnis, was da eigentlich passiert, und da kannst Du Dir nur selber helfen... also entweder besorgst Du ein paar von denen oder Du gibst an welcher Befehl zu welchem Ergebnis/Fehler führt.

 *Quote:*   

> wieso geht das bei Debian oder anderen Distris so eunwahrschenlich schneller?

 Was war doch gleich der Unterschied zwischen Debian und Gentoo?

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ich sagte ohne Vorurteile, schon vergessen?

Das kann man auch freundlicher sagen, dass ich das Problem genauer beschreiben muss. Ich schreibs dann gleich.

----------

## Ragin

Debian ist auch GNU/GPL  :Smile: 

Und zwar auch 100%.

GRP Pakete sind auch auf den Servern. Aber wozu willst du die nutzen?

Wenn du schon Gentoo nutzt, dann kompilier auch alles  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> GRP Pakete sind auch auf den Servern. Aber wozu willst du die nutzen?
> 
> Wenn du schon Gentoo nutzt, dann kompilier auch alles 

 

hmmm gerade bei größeren paketen nehm ich in letzter zeit binaries fast lieber.

was bringts mir, wenn ich 8h openoffice compile? geschwindigkeitsvorteil == 0

firefox hab ich seit gestern auch die -bin version... merk ich auch keinen unterschied  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Linuxstrolch: du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass es nicht nur Gentoo, Debian und SuSE gibt, sondern das sind 3 Sandkörner in einem großen Strand. Das heißt, die Entscheidung muss nicht debain gentoo und suse betreffen, sondern viele andere Distributionen. Du kannst mit SuSE auf Yast verzcihten (ja, das geht!) und alles per Hand konfigurieren. Was debian betrifft, weiß ich nicht, hab debian nie selber aufgesetzt.

Wirf einen Blick auf Distrowatch, da werden viele Distributionen vorgestellt und von den Vor/Nachteile berichtet, damit man sich entscheiden kann, was man letzendlich nimmt. Es gibt zum Beispiel Fedora, Mandrake (soll ziemlich gut sein), Yoper, Slackware, usw. Wenn du noch keine Ahnung von GNU/Linux hast, solltest du dich nicht auf eine fixieren und wie ein Blinder gegen die Wand laufen, obowhl es dir gesagt wird, dass es wehtun wird, etwas was du offensichtlich gerade tust. Ich hoffe, das hir hilft dir weiter.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann hab ich zum Test mal kde emerged, was ja wie gesagt leider ewig gedauert hat (wieso geht das bei Debian oder anderen Distris so eunwahrschenlich schneller?) und es dann
> 
> 

 

da sehe ich, dass gentoo nicht für dich bestimmt ist, wenn du noch nicht mal gemerkt hast, was gentoo und debian (suse, fedora, usw)  anders machen. gentoo kompiliert die ganzen sources, c++ und das kann gemein viel Zeit kosten. Die nicht Metadistributionen wie debian haben vorkompilierte Packete (.deb Files, oder .rpm bei SuSe,Fedore, usw) und diese Dateien enthalten die bereits kompilierte Programme und brauchen nur kopiert zu werde. Daher der Unterschied.

Vorteil von gentoo: Du kannst bestimmen, was du da installierst, wie (wegen den USE Flags) und mit welcher Optimierung.

Nachteil von gentoo: es kann viele Stunden dauern, bis manche Packete fertig sind.

Vorteil DEB/RPM basierte Distris: sehr schnelle Installation, kann auch konfortabel sein, machmal reicht ein klick dafür.

Nachteil: Du kannst am Packet nicht basteln, Optimierung kannst du auch nicht einstellen, viele Featurs eingebaut, die du vielleicht nicht willst, manche Packete so viel gepatched, dass praktisch nichts mehr überig von der Originalanwenudng bleibt.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm du könntest mal recht haben, das ne andere Distri besser für mich wär. Und mit dem vor die Wand rennen haste eigentlich auch recht. Das ist so meine Art ich fixier mich immer nur auf ein Thema, so eben auch hier, nur hier lautet das Thema Gentoo. weiß nicht durch welche Hinrströme das bei mir wieder ausgelöst wurde. Aber ich glaube zumindest so langsam, dass ich von dem Hauptsinn von Gentoo nix haben werde.

Ich hab mich mal bei Distriwatch umgeschaut. Und was mir von den allerersten Eindrücken sehr gut gefallen hat war Yoper. Nur, da die Seite auf Englisch ist, verstehe ich nicht alles. Ich bräuchte halt nen paar mehr infos. Das sie für i686 ist find ich schonmal gut, aber ich weiß nicht wie das mit der Installation und OpenSource bei denen aussieht. 

Was ich an Yoper extrem genial finde, ist das es von Jeder guten Distro di besten Tools integriert hat. So wie apt von Debian, YaST von SuSE RPM von Redhat usw.

So stell ich mir das vor. Jetzt muss ich nur noch aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht wieder einmal verrennen, deswegen möchte ich vorerst erstmal ein paar Infos sammeln.

Aber nochmal zu Gentoo. Da wird mir so langsam auch die Installation zu schwierig. Jetzt hab ichs ja drauf und bekomm KDE bzw. Xorg nicht ans laufen.

Ich hab das Gefühl ihr seid doch ein wenig Freundlich hinter eurer harten Fassade.  :Smile: .

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich will dich nicht von gentoo abraten, denn mich freut es immer, wenn mehr Menschen es versuchen. Aber ich sehe bei dir, dass daraus jetzt nix wird. Wie ich schon früher im diesen Thread sagte, sammle Erfahrung und komm zurück, wenn es dir dann danach ist.

gentoo ist eine gute Distribution, ist aber nicht die beste oder der Stein des Weisen, das ist wohl keine Distribution (auch wenn die debianer das von sich selber behaupten). Und aus diesem Grund ist Gentoo nicht für jeden bestimmt, es gibt Leute, die damit klar kommen, andere nicht, und das ist bei jeder Distribution so.

Was meiner persönlichen Erfahrung anbetrifft, ich hab einmal Yoper installiert, um yoper einfach mal ne chance zu geben, mal sehen, was daras geworden ist, mir hat es nicht gefallen. Ich will düber nichts mehr sagen, sammle deine eigene Erfahrung. Je mehr distris du testest, desto schneller wirst du lernen und vor allem wirst du dir dein eigenes Bild machen, vielleicht findest du sogar die Distribution, die dir am besten passt und diese weder SuSe, noch Debian noch Gentoo ist. Und antürlcih gibt es Yoper auf deustch, http://www.yoper.de/portal/portal.php

Das schöne an der Open Source Community ist, dass du die Auswahl hast, es gibt nicht nur eins, sondern mehrer und jeder nimmt das, was einem  mehr zusagt und das solltest du auch tun, ein bisschen mehr offener sein und andere Distris eine chance geben, wenn du nach der Suche nach deinem Stein des Weisens bist.

----------

## gentop

Könnt Ihr euch nicht mal ein bisschen beherrschen anstatt Linuxstrolch gleich so kleinzureden? Das artet hier ziemlich in eine Prinzipiendiskussion aus... man kann überall Fehler finden wenn man welche sucht!

@Linuxstrolch: Versuch deine Fragen konkret zu forumulieren.

@Alle anderen: Es währe angebracht, auf die Probleme konkret einzugehen anstatt sie breit zu diskutieren!

//gentop

----------

## psyqil

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Das artet hier ziemlich in eine Prinzipiendiskussion aus... 

 Das ist so gedacht! Es gab hier nie konkrete Probleme, nur Wünsche und Vorstellungen, und Du weißt doch, frag zehn Linuxer und Du bekommst drei Antworten von jedem!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Könnt Ihr euch nicht mal ein bisschen beherrschen anstatt Linuxstrolch gleich so kleinzureden? Das artet hier ziemlich in eine Prinzipiendiskussion aus... man kann überall Fehler finden wenn man welche sucht!
> 
> @Linuxstrolch: Versuch deine Fragen konkret zu forumulieren.
> 
> @Alle anderen: Es währe angebracht, auf die Probleme konkret einzugehen anstatt sie breit zu diskutieren!
> ...

 

Sehr freundlich  :Smile: 

So jetzt stell ich mal ne mehr oder weniger konkrete Frage:

Ist es schwer einen Drucker unter Debian o. Ä. also ohne YaST zu installieren. Bei KDE gibst da doch auch ne Funktion?

Jetzt befinde ich mich in einer richtigen Distri Kriese. Ich weiß einfach nicht was das richtige für mich ist. Aber wenn mir Yoper gefällt ist das wohl ne gute Basis für die Aneignung weiteres GNU/Linux Wissens. Dann brauch ich mir mal nicht mehr ganz so viele Beleidigungen durchlesen.

Wär nett wenn ihr mal eure Meinung sofern ihr eine habt über Yoper zu schreiben.

Übrigens: 

Auf der deutschen Yoper Seite finde ich noch nichtmal ne Erörterung was Yoper nun genau ist, und wie weit es die GNU unterstützt bzw. ihr unterliegt. Das ist für mich schon nen herber Abzug diese Seite. Auch die FAQs sind Fragwürdig. Bei Gentoo gefien mir die beiden Seiten sosofrt super, was Gentoo schonmal einen Pluspunkt einräumte.

Aber ich surf jetzt nochmal weiter bei distrowatch und ladt mir wärenddessen Yoper runter.

Obwohl ich mit Yoper schon wieder Gefahr Laufe als fake Windows Benutzer beschimpft zu werden.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ist es schwer einen Drucker unter Debian o. Ä. also ohne YaST zu installieren. Bei KDE gibst da doch auch ne Funktion?

 

du schreist ja praktisch nach YaST!

 *Quote:*   

> wie weit es die GNU unterstützt bzw. ihr unterliegt. 

 

weißt du, was "GNU" ist? neben der bedeutung als tier...

such mal in google nach erklärungen für folgende stichworte:

GNU

Unix

GPL

Linux

hth,

ciao

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist es schwer einen Drucker unter Debian o. Ä. also ohne YaST zu installieren. Bei KDE gibst da doch auch ne Funktion?

 

nein. Du musst CUPS installieren und unter http://www.linuxprinting.org/ nachschauen, wo du die Treiber deines Druckers findest, meistens im foomatic Packet (auch installieren). Drucker hinzufügen ist sehr einfach, einfach cups starten, http://localhost:631 besuchen und schritt für schritt deinen Drucker hinzufügen

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl ich mit Yoper schon wieder Gefahr Laufe als fake Windows Benutzer beschimpft zu werden.

 

Davor hast du aber ziemlich viel Angst, oder? Was ist denn daran so schlimm, und wenn du eins wärst, was ist denn das schlimm daran, was geht uns das an? Du musst das benutzen, mit dem was du am besten klar kommst, und nicht was die anderen dir sagen oder weil andere dich "beschimpfen". Junge, das ist nur ein Computer.

Und was ich auch noch öfters hier sehe, ob das mit Absicht gemacht wird, weiß ich nicht. WÄRE schreibt man ohne H!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie weit es die GNU unterstützt bzw. ihr unterliegt.
> 
> 

 

Linux ist kein Betriebsystem, sondern ein Kernel. Die offiziele Seite ist http://www.kernel.org

Ein kernel allein ist nutzlos, erst die Zusammenarbeit von Kernel mit den System Tools macht ein Betriebsystem. Aber die Tools alleine, ohne kernel, taugen ebenfalls nichts. Das System, das am meisten mit dem Linux benutzt wird, heißt GNU, d.h. GNU zusammen mit Linux ist ein Betriebsystem, deshalb sollte man zu der ganzen Sache nicht einfach Linux sagen sondern GNU/Linux. Mehr Infos hier: http://www.gnu.org oder http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html (deutsche Übersetzung)

----------

## gentop

Also ehrlich gesagt: Yoper kenn ich nicht.

Zum Drucker: Merge mal cups. Dann musst du noch z.B. bei HP Inkjets den Treiber hpijs mergen. Danach kannst du über das Webinterface http://localhost:631 deinen Drucker einrichten.

//gentop

EDIT: Oops - da warn wir gerade parallel  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ihr dürft nicht immer alles was ich schreibe allzu ernst nehmen. Ich schreie nicht nach YaST, sondern will nur wissen wie es anders geht und ob das für mich möglich ist, also für meine Kenntnisse.

Und ich hab auch keine Angst als fake Windows Nutzer beschimpft zu werden, das ist mehr so als Scherz gemeint. Aber ich hab auch keine Lust ein System zu benutzen, welches immer versucht so weit wie möglich wie microsoft zu sein.

Denn auf microsoft hab ich keine Lust mehr und auch auf keine Nachamer eines solchen Systems.

Und was GNU ist weiß (wo wir schon mal beim thema Rechtschreibung sind: Ist das Wort hier vor der Klammer so richtig geschrieben. Ich komm da immer durcheinander mit der Farbe Weiss und Wissen  :Smile: ) ich nicht direkt. Aber ich weiß was GPL ist, das steht für Generel Public Lizenz und steht dafür, das die Software die unter ihr steht halt für den Pöbel frei Verfügbar ist. genauer weiß ich das erlich gesagt auch noch nicht. Aber ich bin halt Dagegen das Leuts wie Novell aus etwas wie Linux was ursprünglich frei ist ein wenig Geld nebenbei schlagen wollen. Daher mag ich OpenSource. Und außerdem sehen wir ja auch, dass OpenSource echt Chancen auf Erfolg hat, man gucke sich nur Wikipedia an.

----------

## _hephaistos_

schau linuxstrolch:

<< alles, was jetzt kommt ist IMHO >>

Opensource kann nur überleben, wenn es auch Leute gibt, die damit Geld verdienen! oder glaubst du alle Programmierer arbeiten umsonst ( überleg mal: baut dir ein Maurer umsonst ein Haus?) bzw. wer kümmert sich um Bugs, wer leistet Support? (das wär für Firmen absolut unattraktiv)

Richard Stallman hat die GPL so entworfen, dass man mit dem Code kein Geld verdienen kann (dh: nicht in ein kommerzielles Programm einbauen darf) ABER: er hat durchaus eingeräumt, dass es Firmen geben kann, die mit Opensource Geld verdienen können. Nämlich mit Support.

Das Problem ist, wenn alle Leute OpenSource nur verwenden, weil es eben NIX KOSTET, dann wird das irgendwann den Bach runter gehen. Weil natürlich sind größere Projekte (zB kde, xorg, openoffice etc) schon auf Spenden angewiesen, weil eben ein großes Projekt nicht einfach so nebenbei in der Freizeit entstehen kann (obwohl sicher viel davon kostenlos in der Freizeit entsteht)... da steckt schon einiges dahinter. Sonst wär ja Opensource etwas "billiges" und für Firmen nicht attraktiv (weil für viele Firmen ist etwas "kostenloses" nicht attraktiv -> LEIDER)

Und letztendlich gehts auch hier nicht darum, dass 10 Privatuser damit herumspielen, sondern dass Opensource Einzug in Firmen (komm. Bereich) hält!

das ist meine Meinung.

steinigt mich bitte nicht!

ciao

PS: zu ubuntu: ich finds eine geile distro! innerhalb von 30min hat man ein fix-fertiges system mit X und haufenweise programme >> das ganze mit debian unter der haube! SEHR zu empfehlen

----------

## Kev111

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  Aber ich bin halt Dagegen das Leuts wie Novell aus etwas wie Linux was ursprünglich frei ist ein wenig Geld nebenbei schlagen wollen.

 

und wenn ich dir jetzt sag, dass du Gentoo auch kaufen kannst?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  Aber ich bin halt Dagegen das Leuts wie Novell aus etwas wie Linux was ursprünglich frei ist ein wenig Geld nebenbei schlagen wollen.

 

das sollen sie ja! sie verkaufen ja auch nicht den Linux Kernel, sondern eben ihre Distribution! und da hat SuSe ja wirklich was gemacht!

warum kommst du eigentlich von allen distros auf Yoper?

ciao

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Da hat mich wieder mal jemand reichlich missverstanden. Ich nutze GNU/Linux als letztes, weil es nichts kostet. Ich würd auch 50 Euro alle 2 Jahre oder so dafür ausgeben, also so wie für Windows in der Art. Und das mit dem Support ist auch völlig richtig. Aber ich finde es hört auf, wenn Firmen (Novell) damit beginnen in die eigene Tasche zu wirtschaften. Das Geld geht zu Novell und nicht in die GNU/Linux Community oder zu den Entwicklern. Die kriegen halt nen normalen gehalt und der Rest geht natürlich wie das immer so ist an Novell. Warum hätte Nocell denn sonst Die SuSE AG aufkaufen sollen, bestimmt nicht um die achso lieben GNU/Linux Netwickler zu unterstützen, sondern um wie sollte es anders sein Geld zu verdiehnen.

Wie gesagt für ne gute Software geb ich auch Geld aus. Aber man muss eben auch bedenken, dass die Produktion der Software, wenn sie erst einmal entwickelt wurde im vergleich fast nichts mehr kostet. Daher ist z. B. der Preis bei Microsoft nicht berechtigt, erst recht nicht wenn man für sein Geld dann auch noch ausspioniert wird und wie weit das mit der Spionage von Microsoft geht, das weiß ja kaum einer außer dem Gates.

Was meinst du wie schnell die so z. B. Kaufgewohnheiten eines menschen herrausfinden und dann gezielt Werbung an ihn schicken. Das ist ein Teufelskresi, von dem die Folgen noch nicht abzusehen sind. Ich halte da jedenfalls nichts von. Ich finde auch inder heutigen Zeit ist Privatsphäre ein wichtiger Bestandtteil unseres Lebens.

Daher bin ich auch dagegen heimliche Vaterschaftstests zu verbieten. Ein Mann muss das recht haben zu Wissen, ob es sein Sohn ist und das ohne für Aufregung zu sorgen.

Das nur mal so am Rande. Ich denke das fällt unter die Kategorie extrem Off-Topic.  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Aber ich bin halt Dagegen das Leuts wie Novell aus etwas wie Linux was ursprünglich frei ist ein wenig Geld nebenbei schlagen wollen. Daher mag ich OpenSource.

 

Das ist total falsch, was du da glaubst. Lies mal das hier: Definition der Free Software

Opensource != kostenlos, GPL heißt nicht frei im Sinne von kostenlos, sondern von frei im Gedanke

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> »Freie Software« hat etwas mit Freiheit zu tun, nicht mit dem Preis. Um das Konzept zu verstehen, ist an »frei« wie in »freier Rede«, und nicht wie in »Freibier« zu denken.
> 
> 

 

Quelle: Definition der Free Software

Was Novell macht ist sogar das richtig, um GNU/Linux auf dem Markt zu bringen, außerdem ist doch ok, wenn man es verkauft, solange die Sources dabei sind (genau das besagt die GPL), also kein Problem.

Linux ist frei, steht unter der GPL, und deshalb darf es auch verkauft werden, solange die sources dabei sind.

Richard Stallman (Gründer von GNU und praktisch vater der Open Source Bewegung) hat Jahrlang vom Verkauf von emacs (mit den sources) gelebt.

Free Software != kostenlose Software

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Geld geht zu Novell und nicht in die GNU/Linux Community oder zu den Entwicklern.
> 
> 

 

muss auch nicht, siehe meine oben genannten Gründe, das ist komplett legal.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*    Aber ich bin halt Dagegen das Leuts wie Novell aus etwas wie Linux was ursprünglich frei ist ein wenig Geld nebenbei schlagen wollen. 
> 
> und wenn ich dir jetzt sag, dass du Gentoo auch kaufen kannst?

 

Ich weiß das man Gentoo kaufen kann, aber das ist ja wirklich der Preis für die CD, die Box, die vermarktung usw.

Das ist ja bei Debian genauso und auch völlig gerechtfertigt!

Hmm wie bin ich auf Yoper gekommen. Im grundegenommen nur dadurch das ich nach nem gut klingendem Namen unter den vielen gesucht habe, um die Wahl ein bischen einschränken zu können. Dadurch bin ich dann auf Yoper gestoßen. Außerdem stach mir das nette Logo bei distrowatch.org direkt ins Auge. Naja dann hab ich mir die Infos darüber durchgelesen und das hört sich für mich erstmal gut an, daher bin ich dabei es zu downloaden und dann werd ich es mal ausprobieren. Spricht etwas dagegen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Das Geld geht zu Novell und nicht in die GNU/Linux Community oder zu den Entwicklern. Die kriegen halt nen normalen gehalt und der Rest geht natürlich wie das immer so ist an Novell.

 

wo hast du das her??? quellen? wieviel ist denn so ein gehalt? bzw. wieviel % vom preis sind gehälter?

 *Quote:*   

> Produktion der Software, wenn sie erst einmal entwickelt wurde im vergleich fast nichts mehr kostet.

 

stimmt: eine software, die bereits entwickelt ist, kostet nicht mehr viel

sorry, aber: ich zieh mich jetzt zurück aus dieser diskussion.

ciao

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ich hatte eben schon Versucht euch zu erklären, dass ich es nicht haben will weil es kostenlos ist, sondern weil es eben frei ist. Wenn du den vorletzten Post von mir liest bist du schlauer.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich hatte eben schon Versucht euch zu erklären, dass ich es nicht haben will weil es kostenlos ist, sondern weil es eben frei ist. Wenn du den vorletzten Post von mir liest bist du schlauer.

 

schau dir mal die Zeit an, wann mein Post erstellt wurde!

bitte wähle deine Distribution nicht aufgrund des Namens oder eines Logos!

ciao

----------

## Kev111

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  *Kev111 wrote:*    *Linuxstrolch wrote:*    Aber ich bin halt Dagegen das Leuts wie Novell aus etwas wie Linux was ursprünglich frei ist ein wenig Geld nebenbei schlagen wollen. 
> 
> und wenn ich dir jetzt sag, dass du Gentoo auch kaufen kannst? 
> 
> Ich weiß das man Gentoo kaufen kann, aber das ist ja wirklich der Preis für die CD, die Box, die vermarktung usw.
> ...

 

Gentoo kostet 35 und Suse 50, bei Suse sind im Normalfall Zwischenhändler beteiligt, die auch von etwas leben wollen... wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied?

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Linuxstrolch: lies meine Beiträge durch (vor allem meinen vorletzen über GNU/GPL usw) weil du davon nicht weißt und einfach falsche Sachen sagst. Das was du sagst, bzgl Novell und dem Verkauf von GNU/Linux ist kompett falsch. Informiere dich bevor du redest.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Das Geld geht zu Novell und nicht in die GNU/Linux Community oder zu den Entwicklern. Die kriegen halt nen normalen gehalt und der Rest geht natürlich wie das immer so ist an Novell. 
> 
> wo hast du das her??? quellen? wieviel ist denn so ein gehalt? bzw. wieviel % vom preis sind gehälter?

 

Nirgends hab ich das her. Aber sag mir einen Grund warum Novell sonst SuSE übernommen haben. Das haben die mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht um OpenSource zu unterstützen. Ich mein eigentlich hab ich ja nichts gegen Novell, ist sogar nen feiner Laden, ich sag ja auch nur, das ich die Distri von denen nicht haben will, das ist eben meine Meinung.

Denn so lange es die Möglichkeit gibt so richtig "freie" Software von netten und nich Geldsüchtigen Leuten zu bekommen nehme ich das sehr gerne entgegen.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @Linuxstrolch: lies meine Beiträge durch (vor allem meinen vorletzen über GNU/GPL usw) weil du davon nicht weißt und einfach falsche Sachen sagst. Das was du sagst, bzgl Novell und dem Verkauf von GNU/Linux ist kompett falsch. Informiere dich bevor du redest.

 

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals versucht zu einen Ton von mir in dieses php Script zu bannen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nirgends hab ich das her.

 

wer bist du, der weißt. welche Absichten jemand hat, woher hast du deine Anschuldigungen, wenn du keine Quelle hast, das spielt sich nur in deinem Kopf. Rede die Wahrheit nicht deine Vorurteile!

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber sag mir einen Grund warum Novell sonst SuSE übernommen haben. Das haben die mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht um OpenSource zu unterstützen. 

 

auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, das ist genau der Grund. Das erste was Novell gemacht hat, ist YaST und andere SuSE Sachen unter der GPL zu setzen (was früher nicht der Fall war) und veruscht GNU/Linux auf dem Markt zu bringen, schafft Arbeitsplätze und daduch geht die Entwicklung auch weiter.

Bitte hör auf Unsinn zu reden, informiere dich gründlich, bevor du sowas postest.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ev. is eh nicht schlecht, wenns mal so einen OpenSource Grundsatzthread gibt!

ciao

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   
> 
> Nirgends hab ich das her. 
> 
> wer bist du, der weißt. welche Absichten jemand hat, woher hast du deine Anschuldigungen, wenn du keine Quelle hast, das spielt sich nur in deinem Kopf. Rede die Wahrheit nicht deine Vorurteile!
> ...

 

Och Leute ich hab mich doch bemüht immer hinzuschreiben das das mein Meinung ist. Und ich denke, dadurch das ich aus Deutschland komme und hier kein Hitler mehr die macht hat kann ich schreiben was ich will. Das ist schließlich ein Forum wo man sich austauscht, genauso wie wenn man sich unterhalten würde, nur das es eben schriftlich ist. Wenn ich mich mit dir normal unterhalten würde, dann würdest du mir auch nicht dauernd ins Wort fallen, sondern du würdest mich meine Meinung vortragen lassen, sie entweder akzteptieren, oder mit mir darüber disskutieren, was an meiner Meinung falsch ist. Man muss aber nicht immer so Sätze wie: "Du verzapfst Scheisse"  schreiben, das würde man schließlich bei einem gepflegten Gespräch auch nicht machen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

aber es stimmt ja einfach nicht, dass Novell den GPL/OpenSource Gedanken verletzt!

Es ist GUT GUT GUT, dass es solche Firmen wie Novell etc gibt!

sonst wär, wie erwähnt, OpenSource, für Firmen nicht attraktiv!

man braucht ja jemanden, den man kontaktieren kann bzw. der das ganze Präsentiert etc.

ciao

----------

## Earthwings

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Och Leute ich hab mich doch bemüht immer hinzuschreiben das das mein Meinung ist. Und ich denke, dadurch das ich aus Deutschland komme und hier kein Hitler mehr die macht hat kann ich schreiben was ich will. Das ist schließlich ein Forum wo man sich austauscht, genauso wie wenn man sich unterhalten würde, nur das es eben schriftlich ist.

 

Ich hab Godwins Law noch nie so recht über den Weg getraut und lass den Thread offen - möchte aber zum zweiten und letzten Mal doch darum bitten, die Diskussion nicht ins Persönliche abdriften zu lassen (geht an alle, nicht nur Linuxstrolch).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Och Leute ich hab mich doch bemüht immer hinzuschreiben das das mein Meinung ist. Und ich denke, dadurch das ich aus Deutschland komme und hier kein Hitler mehr die macht hat kann ich schreiben was ich will. Das ist schließlich ein Forum wo man sich austauscht, genauso wie wenn man sich unterhalten würde, nur das es eben schriftlich ist. Wenn ich mich mit dir normal unterhalten würde, dann würdest du mir auch nicht dauernd ins Wort fallen, sondern du würdest mich meine Meinung vortragen lassen, sie entweder akzteptieren, oder mit mir darüber disskutieren, was an meiner Meinung falsch ist. Man muss aber nicht immer so Sätze wie: "Du verzapfst Scheisse"  schreiben, das würde man schließlich bei einem gepflegten Gespräch auch nicht machen.

 

verstehst du es einfach nicht? Ich sag dir schon seit mehrern Post, dass deine Vorstellung was GPL bedeutet einfach falsch ist, ich presentiere Beweise, die Texte die von dem Gründer der GPL verfasst worden sind, und du bleibst trotzdem bei deiner falschen Vorstellung, es ist als würde ich mit der Wand argumentieren, ich hab veruscht höfflich zu sein, aber so verstehst du nicht, mit einem anderen Ton, redest du immer noch falsche Sachen. Ich könnte ich der Meinung sein, dass die Erde flach sei , das ist meine Meinung, sie ist aber falsch, weil es Beweise gibt, dass die Erde nicht flach ist. Was würdest von mir halten, wenn ich stur wie eine Wand bei meiner Meinung bleibe, dass die Erde flach ist? Ganu dasselbe tust du.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Och Leute ich hab mich doch bemüht immer hinzuschreiben das das mein Meinung ist. Und ich denke, dadurch das ich aus Deutschland komme und hier kein Hitler mehr die macht hat kann ich schreiben was ich will. Das ist schließlich ein Forum wo man sich austauscht, genauso wie wenn man sich unterhalten würde, nur das es eben schriftlich ist. 
> 
> Ich hab Godwins Law noch nie so recht über den Weg getraut und lass den Thread offen - möchte aber zum zweiten und letzten Mal doch darum bitten, die Diskussion nicht ins Persönliche abdriften zu lassen (geht an alle, nicht nur Linuxstrolch).

 

Hmm so ganz verstehe ich das nicht, warum es so falsch ist Nazivergleiche zu ziehen. Der einzige Grund der mir dazu einfallen würde wäre der, das man Nazis oder Ähnliche nicht beachten oder erwähnen sollte. Aber dadurch, dass sie in großer Zahl unter uns weilen, kann sie auch nicht ignorieren. Ich ich habe da ja im Grundegenommen auch keinen Vergleich gezogen, sondern nur klargemacht, dass es der Welt ohne Hitler erheblich besser geht. Und von so Sachen, wie das man den Namen nicht aussprechen sollte (HarryPotter) halte ich wenig. Ich denke das ehrt die Leute doch, denn die denken sich wiederum wow geben die uns eine Beachtung, die trauen sich noch nichtmal unseren Namen auszusprechen.

Ich denke übrigens nicht, das ich wegen dieser Erwähnung diese Diskussion verloren habe.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Sorry, ich finde nur, das man sich über sowas in Ruhe unterhalten kann. Und wenn ich das halt nicht so schnell raffe, dann musst du wohl Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. So ist das nunmal, manche leute kapieren es schneller, manche langsamer und ich geb mir überhaupt die größte Mühe dem zu folgen und die Dinge die wir hier zu besprechen zu verstehen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich finde nur, das man sich über sowas in Ruhe unterhalten kann. Und wenn ich das halt nicht so schnell raffe, dann musst du wohl Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. So ist das nunmal, manche leute kapieren es schneller, manche langsamer und ich geb mir überhaupt die größte Mühe dem zu folgen und die Dinge die wir hier zu besprechen zu verstehen.

 

gerade dann würd ich mich mit Aussagen bezügl. "Novell missachtet die GPL" (natürlich nicht sprichwörtlich) etc zurückhalten!

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Und nochwas. Ich habe eben für mich netschieden, dass ich keine kommerzialisierte Distri will. Das Warum ist dann wohl meine Sache.

In dem Punkt kommerzialisierung gefällt mir übrigens Yoper auch nicht so ganz, denn die können sich, so wie ich das verstanden habe auch vorstellen die Sache komerz zu machen.

Jedenfalls steht in ihren Regeln, oder was das auch immer ist, das sie bei einer kommerzialisierung trotzdem OpenSource unterstützen würden.

Und warum betont Debian bloß so, das es frei und nicht kommerzialisiert werden wird. Da scheine ich wohl mit meinen Ansichten nicht ganz alleine auf diesem Erdenplaneten zu sein. Wenn ich jetzt schon Programme entwickeln könnte, würde ich das auch tun und sie dann frei mit allem drum und dran zur Verfügung stellen, um damit dafür zu danken, was ich durch OpenSource bekommen habe. Und so kann OpenSource auch ohne kommerzialisierung überleben. Debian ist schließlich nicht ohne Grund eine der meistgenutzen Distributionen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Linuxstrolch:

was hat Hitler und Harry Potter damit zun tun? Also, ich höre auf, mit dir kann man einfach nicht argumentieren.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Sorry, ich finde nur, das man sich über sowas in Ruhe unterhalten kann. Und wenn ich das halt nicht so schnell raffe, dann musst du wohl Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. So ist das nunmal, manche leute kapieren es schneller, manche langsamer und ich geb mir überhaupt die größte Mühe dem zu folgen und die Dinge die wir hier zu besprechen zu verstehen. 
> 
> gerade dann würd ich mich mit Aussagen bezügl. "Novell missachtet die GPL" (natürlich nicht sprichwörtlich) etc zurückhalten!

 

Ja aber wie schon gesagt, wenn man sich mal unterhält, dann stimmt nunmal nicht immer alles was eine Beteiligte Person sagt. Ich stelle eben erstmal meine bis dahin existierende freie Meinung in den Raum und beginne dann zu diskutieren und besinne mich vielleicht am Ende eines besseren und gehn mit einer anderen Meinung nach Hause, dafür sind Diskussionen nunmal gut.

Dafür müsste man aber nunmal Diskussionen Pflegen und nicht direkt sagen, "das ist komplett scheisse was du da laberst" oder so in der Art, da kann man sich dann in RUHE drüber auseinandersetzten.

----------

## NightDragon

Also würde es Gentoo einen Installer geben, ich glaub ich würde nen depressive Anfall bekommen. Ich habe rein schon durch die ganze Installation, die mir auch nicht schwer vorgekommen sind, bis auf einige Unklarheiten im Handbuch bzw. Fehler, irre viel gelernt und ich würde wohl kaum so schnell soviel von linux gelernt und verstanden haben, hätte ich nicht soviel selbst gemacht.

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich bin gegen einen Installer, weil man etwas tun muss und daher auch einiges lernt. Viele "Deppen" sag ich mal ganz brutal, bleiben einem so fern. Wenn Leute dann fragen stellen wie "was ist eine Festplatte", und aber unbedingt Linux wollen, würde ich eine andere Distri empfehlen.

Aber jedem das seine. Ich finde eben das Gentoo mit seiner Installationstechnik usw... eben genau deswegen so beliebt ist, zumindest bei den Leuten die ich kenne.

Also Installer? Nein. Und wenn ja, dann aber so das ichs wählen kann.

So weiß ich genau wie groß meine Partition für was und wo ist wie sie heißen usw...

Sonst endet es wie bei Windows. das viele nur wissen: CD rein und weiter klicken.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @Linuxstrolch:
> 
> was hat Hitler und Harry Potter damit zun tun? Also, ich höre auf, mit dir kann man einfach nicht argumentieren.

 

Das war so ne Art insider für HarryPotter fans (ich bin keiner).

Zur erklärung:

Bei Harry Potter wird der Böse nicht beim Namen genannt, sondern man spricht nur von dem "duweißtschonwer". Daher die Parallele.

Und zum Thema Diskutieren, ich denke, dass man mit mir gut diskutieren kann. Nur ist das ein wenig sperrlich über so ein Forum. Einfacher wäre es da schon über irc, da kann man sone Diskussion besser führen, denke ICH.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also würde es Gentoo einen Installer geben, ich glaub ich würde nen depressive Anfall bekommen. Ich habe rein schon durch die ganze Installation, die mir auch nicht schwer vorgekommen sind, bis auf einige Unklarheiten im Handbuch bzw. Fehler, irre viel gelernt und ich würde wohl kaum so schnell soviel von linux gelernt und verstanden haben, hätte ich nicht soviel selbst gemacht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, aber ich bin gegen einen Installer, weil man etwas tun muss und daher auch einiges lernt. Viele "Deppen" sag ich mal ganz brutal, bleiben einem so fern. Wenn Leute dann fragen stellen wie "was ist eine Festplatte", und aber unbedingt Linux wollen, würde ich eine andere Distri empfehlen.
> 
> Aber jedem das seine. Ich finde eben das Gentoo mit seiner Installationstechnik usw... eben genau deswegen so beliebt ist, zumindest bei den Leuten die ich kenne.
> ...

 

Wow, das kommt mir ja jetzt schon fast off-topic vor  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  Und so kann OpenSource auch ohne kommerzialisierung überleben

 

ja, OpenSource schon -> aber du?

wovon lebst du, wenn du den ganzen Tag programmirst? Oder bist du Millionär?

Dann bist du sicher froh, wenn es Firmen gibt, die deine Programme zu würdigen wissen (und zwar nicht mit einem feuchten Händedruck!)

ciao

----------

## gentop

Ich glaube dieser Thread wird langsam absolut sinnfrei...   :Rolling Eyes: 

//gentop

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*    Und so kann OpenSource auch ohne kommerzialisierung überleben 
> 
> ja, OpenSource schon -> aber du?
> 
> wovon lebst du, wenn du den ganzen Tag programmirst? Oder bist du Millionär?
> ...

 

Ok da muss ich dir jetzt mal Recht geben. Wobei aber doch viele Leute das einfach aus Hobby machen. Daher hat man dann noch nen Beruf nebenher z. B. bei Microsoft  :Smile:  und da verdiehnt man dann eben das Geld.

Aber es ist wohl so, das GNU/Linux heute wahrscheinlich nicht das wäre, was es wäre, wenn es ausschließlich von Hobbyfreaks entwickelt worden wäre, obwohl das auch denkbar wäre. Und wie schon erwähnt, man kann ja auch spenden.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Ich glaube dieser Thread wird langsam absolut sinnfrei...  
> 
> //gentop

 

Das täuscht, der tiefere Sinn hat gerade erst angefangen. Außerdem ist es ja schließlich auch zu bewundern, dass er schon über 100 Beiträge beinhaltet. Würd mich mal interessieren, ob es hier schon mal sonen langen thread gegeben hat.

----------

## gentop

Ich korrigiere: Langsam habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass das in Ver*****ung ausartet...

Der längste Thread ist übrigens unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122529 zu finden...

//gentop

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hier gab es schon Threads (Über desktops und screenshots) mit weit über 20 Seiten, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122529 hat 5794 Antworten, also es gibt noch gößere Threads

----------

## gentop

*Hüstel* genau auf den selben Thread hab ich ein Posting weiter oben auch schon verwiesen  :Wink:  *lol* - Der hat übrigens weit über 200 Seiten!

//gentop

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Das ist aber ja nur im englischen Forum.

Aber egal, ich hab jetzt auch beim besten Willen keine Lust mehr hier weiter zu streiten oder zu diskutieren. Ich sollte mir wohl mal nen neuen Namen in diesem Forum anlegen, wenn ich hier weiterhin noch schreiben möchte, sonst erklären se mich für blöd.

Denn ich fühl mich hier ein wenig missverstanden und ich glaube, dass ich weitestgehen eurer Meinung bin. Aber ich diskutiere eben gerne über Meinungen.

Ich nehme es eben gerade nicht hin, wenn mir jemand die Welt erklärt, ohne sie zu hinterfragen, ich denke das sind wir jetzt mal ganz einer Meinung, ansonsten noch nen schönen Abend. Und war wie ich find übrigens schon ne unlustige bis spannende Diskussion.

Also bsi Bald, oder dann unter dem neuen Namen  :Smile: .

----------

## gentop

Na wenn du meinst...

Cheers

//gentop

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich nehme es eben gerade nicht hin, wenn mir jemand die Welt erklärt, ohne sie zu hinterfragen, ich denke das sind wir jetzt mal ganz einer Meinung, ansonsten noch nen schönen Abend. Und war wie ich find übrigens schon ne unlustige bis spannende Diskussion.

 

ROTFL  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

DER war gut! 

..wenn mir jemand die Welt erklärt, ohne sie zu hinterfragen...

Aber den Namen musst du nicht ändern. Hat eh keinen sinn. Wir ekennen Leute wie dich auch mit anderem Namen wieder  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentop

@STiGMaTa_ch: Die Welt ist und bleibt eben eine Scheibe - wusstest du das etwa nich?   :Shocked: 

//gentop

----------

## Sas

...und diese ruht auf den Rücken von vier Elefanten, die wiederum auf dem Panzer einer galaktischen Schildkröte im Kreis laufen.

----------

## gentop

Und die Schildkröte wiederum läuft auf einer KDE-Oberfläche... -> http://klogoturtle.sourceforge.net/

//gentop

----------

## Sas

Naja, nicht beim Original von Pratchett  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

OK - hallo Insider  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gentop wrote:*   

> @STiGMaTa_ch: Die Welt ist und bleibt eben eine Scheibe - wusstest du das etwa nich?  
> 
> //gentop

 

Und das sagst du mir jetzt?  :Laughing: 

Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## primat

Mensch Ihr liegt ja völlig daneben, die Erde gibt es doch gar nicht mehr!

Gruss und Gute Nacht

----------

## gentop

Ja klar. Die Matrix is überall  :Wink: 

zzzZZZzzzZZZzzzzzZZzzzzz

//gentop

----------

## psyqil

Sticky!  :Very Happy: 

Gute Nacht, Jungs!

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *gentop wrote:*   

> @STiGMaTa_ch: Die Welt ist und bleibt eben eine Scheibe - wusstest du das etwa nich?  
> 
> //gentop

 

Beweist mir das Gegenteil.

Und übrigens, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr mich nicht unter anderem Anemen wiedererkennen würdet.

----------

## gentop

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  *gentop wrote:*   @STiGMaTa_ch: Die Welt ist und bleibt eben eine Scheibe - wusstest du das etwa nich?  
> 
> //gentop 
> 
> Beweist mir das Gegenteil.
> ...

 

Will ich doch gar nicht - ich behaupte ja, das die Welt eine Scheibe ist - wieso soll ich dich von dem Gegenteil hiervon überzeugen   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

(lass dich nich verarschen...)

//gentop

----------

## psyqil

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und übrigens, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr mich nicht unter anderem Anemen wiedererkennen würdet.

 Naja, allein dieser Thread zeigt, daß Dein Stil schon einzigartig ist...  :Razz:  Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, ist doch nur ein Forum, und ich fänd's schade, wenn Du jetzt den Schwanz einziehen würdest!

Warum haben wir eigentlich noch kein Bild der ganzen Erde gesehen?

----------

## gentop

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Warum haben wir eigentlich noch kein Bild der ganzen Erde gesehen?

 

*lol*

//gentop

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Aber ich diskutiere eben gerne über Meinungen.
> 
> 

 

deine Meinung ist deine Sache, ich hab nie meine Meinung drüber gesagt. Ich hab nur die Fakten und Beweise auf den Tisch gelegt, ob du sie nicht anerkennst, ist deine Sache.

----------

## gentop

Es sei passend zu der Diskussion mal auf folgenden Link hingewiesen   :Cool: 

http://www.pl-boards.de/nosuse.html.2.html

//gentop

----------

## Sas

Jo, der Typ, der diesen inhaltlich, sprachlich und orthographisch gleichermaßen miserablen Text geschrieben hat, hat sich damit auch schon kräftig auf lf.de blamiert.

Was sollen wir jetzt mit dem Link?

----------

## psyqil

Schmunzeln. Hab' ich aber letztens schon, hat den nicht jemand hier in seiner .sig?

----------

## gentop

Ja - hab den mir aus irgend ner Signatur geklaut  :Wink:  Weis aber nicht mehr, wer den in seiner Signatur hat...

//gentop

----------

## Inte

Tux mal anders  :Wink: 

http://www.collegesexadvice.com/sex.shtml

----------

